# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #3210 top, Αιγάλεω

## jntou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους AWMNίτες.

Ο κόμβος awmn_3210_top (ΤEI Οf Πειραιά) λειτουργεί τώρα και ένα χρόνο. (3/10/04)

Τα if που λειτουργούν είναι τα :

1.) ΒΒ awmn_588-3210 (mew-top)
2.) BB awmn_123-3210 (tenorism-top)
3.) BB awmn _3210-4068 (top-e.e.x.i)
4.) BB awmn_3210-1982 (top-katsaros_m)
5.)AP awmn-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210 Wireless Channel :4 για την εξυπηρέτηση της γύρω περιοχής
6.) λειτουργούν επίσης μέσα στο χώρο του ΤΕΙ 3AP με ssid awmn_wifi-vlsi για την εξυπηρέτηση των σπουδαστών ( free access)

Για την υλοποίηση και βοήθεια αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον Χάρη (mew 58 ::

----------


## jntou

::  *ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ* 
Όπως προανέφερα η λειτουργία του κόμβου (top) άγγιξε και επίσημα τον ένα χρόνο λειτουργίας του 3/10/04.
Γι αυτό και εμείς σκεφτήκαμε να το γιορτάσομε οργανώνοντας του ένα ΠΑΡΤΥ για τα γενέθλια του.
Σας προσκαλούμε λοιπόν όλους συγκλητικούς και μη ( μέλη του συλλόγου και μη), συνδεμένους και ασύνδετους καθώς και το ΔΣ του συλλόγου, σπουδαστές και καθηγητές να το γιορτάσομε μαζί (με μπύρες και μπριζόλες) την Δευτέρα 3/10/05 στις 6:00 το απόγευμα στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Πέτρου Ράλλη και Θηβών αίθουσα Ε24.

Σημ. μέχρι στιγμής την μουσική επιμέλεια της γιορτής μας έχει αναλάβει ένα μπουζούκι και δυο κιθάρες έτσι λοιπόν όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο όργανο παρακαλείται να το φέρει μαζί του και βέβαια να το κάνει ποστ εδώ καθώς και όσοι θα μας κάνουν τη τιμή να παραβρεθούν για να μπορέσομε να μετρήσομε τις μπριζόλες.

Το πλήρες μενού δωρεάν, το ποτό δικό σας……………….

----------


## Neted

> (με μπύρες και μπριζόλες)


Say no more, I'm in!  ::  
(το πιθανότερο δηλαδή, διότι τρέχει και μια εξεταστική παράλληλα)

Χρόνια μας πολλά και αθόρυβα!

----------


## jonromero

Same here!

----------


## priestjim

Εγώ παίζω κιθάρα και μάλλον θα έρθω. Θα την φέρω για καλό και για κακό αλλά 3 κιθάρες είναι πλεονασμός...

----------


## Neted

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να παίζουν και ταυτόχρονα  ::  
Αν και κάποιοι το κάνανε και τώρα λέγονται... G3  ::

----------


## sidis

Να τα χιλιασει ο κομβος!!!!
Θα παρεβρεθω κι εγω  ::

----------


## jntou

priestjim θα χαρούμε να παίξετε. θα εχουμε και μια μικρή μικροφονική.
καλύτερα περισσότερα οργανα, ε να τρώμε και λιγο.
θα μεταδωθεί και ασύρματα το γλέντι live και που ξερεις μπορεί να σε δει και κανένας παραγωγός

ψάχνουμε φωνή, tenore εισαι εδώ?

----------


## dmarinos

snif snif ....Μυριζομαι φαγητο και παρτυ νωμιζω ειναι οτι καλυτερο! Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει αλλα μακρια απο τον NETED Να προλαβω και τιποτα εχω μεινει μονο 80 κιλα!

----------


## Nya

Να τα χιλιάσει ο κομβος!! 
Οσο αφορα για τις 3/10 δεν ξέρω αν θα παρεβρεθώ θα δείξει.

----------


## papashark

> Σας προσκαλούμε λοιπόν όλους συγκλητικούς και μη ( μέλη του συλλόγου και μη), συνδεμένους και ασύνδετους καθώς και το ΔΣ του συλλόγου, σπουδαστές και καθηγητές να το γιορτάσομε μαζί (με μπύρες και μπριζόλες) την Δευτέρα 3/10/05 στις 6:00 το απόγευμα στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Πέτρου Ράλλη και Θηβών αίθουσα Ε24.


Η εβδομάδα έχει 7 μέρες, και εγώ δεν μπορώ την μία ποτέ, και διάλεξες αυτήν... μπουαααααααααα  ::

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Γιάννη, η ιδέα του party είναι εξαιρετική !!! Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι κόμβοι το παράδειγμα αυτό  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Το πλήρες μενού δωρεάν, το ποτό δικό σας……………….


Γιαννη οι αλκοολικοί θα πρέπει να σκάσουν με πολλά λεφτά δηλαδή..  ::  

χικ..

----------


## minoas

> *ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*βέβαια να το κάνει ποστ εδώ καθώς και όσοι θα μας κάνουν τη τιμή να παραβρεθούν για να μπορέσομε να μετρήσομε τις μπριζόλες.color=darkred][/color]


Εάν κάνω ποστ πέντε φορές , θα φαω πέντε μπριζόλες ?  ::

----------


## priestjim

ΟΚ. Με πείσατε. Θα φέρω και τον μπαγλαμά!  ::  jntou επιτέλους να μπει και σε χρήση εκείνη η Level One IPcam που πήρατε!

----------


## sv1gfu

Μεσα και εγω.

----------


## Ifaistos

Mp3 με παλιά ρεμπέτικα αντί για μπαγλαμά δέχεστε ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jntou

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας, για τα καλά σας λόγια, περιμένω και τους υπόλοιπους………..  :: 
Δικαιολογημένοι θα είναι αυτοί με ανωτέρα βία ( θα πάρουμε απουσίες ΤΕΙ είναι εδώ).  ::  
Παιδιά πάρτε και τσουράδες και μπαγλαμάδες θα φαααααμεεεεεε θα πιουυυυυυμεεεεεε και θα χορέεεεεεψομε!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::  
Ήφαιστε φέρε αλλά ζωντανή θα είναι η μουσική εκτός αν οι οργανοπαίκτες το ρίξουν στο φαΐ χιχιχιχιχιχι  ::  
Jiannis κανε κάνε που ξέρεις αν κάνεις πολλά ποστ θα φας ίσαμε 3 μπριζόλες χαχαχα
Άντε παιδιά άλλα μουσικά όργανα???? Εεε και μην ξεχάσετε μπύρες πολλές.

----------


## nkladakis

Θα ειμαι και εγω.

----------


## dmarinos

WIRELESS PARTy @ VLSI  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν βρω μεταφορικό ψήνομαι να έρθω και εγώ!

Από μουσική μπορώ να παίξω αν υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα (για DJing εννοώ).

----------


## mojiro

> Αν βρω μεταφορικό ψήνομαι να έρθω και εγώ!
> 
> Από μουσική μπορώ να παίξω αν υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα (για DJing εννοώ).


σε εργαστηριο VLSI θα πας οχι σε Club  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Και αυτό σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων είναι αλλά δεν με χάλασαν τα 4 CDJ  ::

----------


## vegos

> Και αυτό σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων είναι αλλά δεν με χάλασαν τα 4 CDJ


Αγόρασε και κάνα CD εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν φαίνονται οι άλλες 2 βαλίτσες με CDs που έχω μαζί... είναι πιο δεξιά...  ::

----------


## jntou

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*

Τα γενέθλια του κόμβου είναι στις *3 Οκτωβρίου ημέρα Δευτέρα* (την επόμενη Δευτέρα)  ::   :: 
Και όχι όπως λέει η αφίσα που έφτιαξε με μεράκι ο dmarinos 3/9 χαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::  

Παιδιά φέρτε μηχανήματα
Δυστυχώς δεν διαθέτουμε πουλμανακι για μεταφορές αλλά κάτι μπορούμε να κάνομε να έρθουμε να σας πάρουμε (κάποιος θα μένει κοντά σας NeTed ακούς? Πάρε το φίλο μου τον chaos δίπλα σου μένει)

----------


## Cha0s

Θα προσπαθήσω άμα είναι να πάρω 2 CDJ και έναν μίκτη μαζί.

Για ηχεία/ενισχυτή δεν έχω για μεγάλους χώρους.

Για τι χώρο μιλάμε;
Υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία να δω;

----------


## jntou

Αν είναι καλός ο καιρός θα γίνει έξω από το εργαστήριο (υπάρχει ένα ταρατσάκι 15χ8 με τοιχίο γύρο γύρο) αλλιώς μέσα στο εργαστήριο γύρο στα 50 με 60 τετραγωνικά αύριο θα έχεις και φωτώ των χώρων.

----------


## Cha0s

Χμμ..

Για εξωτερικό χώρο δεν έχω ηχεία και θέλει 2 μεγάλα για να καλυθφεί.

Για εσωτερικό την βολεύουμε με κάτι μπακατέλες που έχω  ::  

Εντάξει δεν θα γίνει και γλέντι πάνω στα τραπέζια... απλά να παίζει μουσικούλα  ::

----------


## dsfak

Το πιθανότερο είναι να μπορέσω να έρθω κι εγώ ! Έτσι μπράβο guys !!! Και εις ανώτερα !!! Με πολλά links και πολλές μπριζόλες... !!!  ::  

Τσαμηδενς άμα είναι κανονίζουμε και πάμε μαζί ...  ::  Αλλά με την μηχανή ... Αν έχεις εξοπλισμό θα πρέπει να βρεις άλλο κουβαλητή ... 

Αν θέλετε mp3 με λαικά και ρεμπέτικα πείτε !!!! Υπάρχουν πολλά !!!

----------


## dmarinos

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*
> 
> Τα γενέθλια του κόμβου είναι στις *3 Οκτωβρίου ημέρα Δευτέρα* (την επόμενη Δευτέρα)  
> Και όχι όπως λέει η αφίσα που έφτιαξε με μεράκι ο dmarinos 3/9 χαχαχαχα


Εχεις δηκιο JNTOU ειμαι ενα μηνα πριν!!! Το αλλαξα ομως...

----------


## koki

Δεν το κάνετε ένα νέο topic και ανακοίνωση; 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neted

> (κάποιος θα μένει κοντά σας NeTed ακούς? Πάρε το φίλο μου τον chaos δίπλα σου μένει)


Εγώ να τον πάρω, αλλά πού; στην πλάτη μου;  ::  
Δεν έχω μεταφορικό!

Πάντως, επειδή το βλέπω να ξεκινάει αποστολή από τα Νότια, θα σε ενημερώσω Χάε αν υπάρξει κάτι!

----------


## Cha0s

χοχοχο!

Ετσι έτσι power τα ΝΠ!

Πάμε να κάνουμε σάλο!

χαχαχα

----------


## jntou

Να και η αφίσα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Και από εμένα τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για έναν κόμβο που μου δίδαξε ότι το AWMN είναι μια απίθανη παρέα και μετά όλα τα άλλα.
Χρόνια Πολλά!

----------


## cerilos

Χρόνια Πολλά και απο μένα και να τα 1000σει ο κόμβος!!!
Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και εγώ εκεί αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο...

Όσο για τις απουσίες Γιάννη, το έχω περάσει το μάθημα...  ::  
χαχαχα

Και πάλι χρόνια πολλά και πάντα τέτοια...

----------


## gRooV

Χρόνια πολλά και πολλά πολλά links!! 
Θα'μαι και εγώ εκεί!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Λοιπόν,

Κανόνισα και η εκδηλωση θα καλυφτεί πλήρως ηχητικά από την εταιρεία που συνεργάζομαι.


*Ευχαριστούμε την Eurolinea για την προσφορά της.*

Ετοιμάστε τα κρασιά!
Θα γίνει σάλοςςςςςςςς  ::   ::   :: 


Ενδεικτικά θα φέρω 2 CDJ-100s, έναν μίκτη, ενισχυτή και ηχεία (2 400άρια Musica Pro - ελπίζω να καλυφτεί ο χώρος).

----------


## nOiz

Κρατήστε μου κι εμενα μια μπριζ...εεεεε... θέση!!! Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω κατά τις 21.00!  ::

----------


## jntou

Caos μπράβο που το κανόνισες. 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ καθώς και την εταιρία Eurolinea για το πλήρες ηχοσύστημα.


Ευχαριστούμε την Eurolinea για την προσφορά της.

----------


## yorgos

Να ζήσεις βρε TOP 
Και χρόνια πολλά,

TeraServer να γίνεις 
Με καλώδια πολλά,

Το traffic να σου είναι 
μα πάντα ψιλά!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και όλοι να λένε

ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!

Χρόνια πολλά Δάσκαλε και σε ανώτερα!


Υπολόγισε και μένα μέσα μαζί με ένα φιλαράκι μου.

----------


## yorgos

ΙΔΕΑ!!!!!!!!!  ::  


Γουστάρετε να καλέσουμε και Κανά τηλεοπτικό κανάλι??(Για το δελτίο ειδήσεων{την ΝΕΤ ας πούμε})
Καλή δημοσιότητα δεν θα είναι για το AWMN??

Ή πάει πολύ λέτε?


Y.Σ.

Αν είπα κοτσάνα μη με φάτε βρε παιδιά, μια ιδέα είπα  ::

----------


## acoul

Ένα transparent avatar έτσι για το καλό...

----------


## Cha0s

Acoul δεν είναι transparent ή τουλάχιστον ο IE δεν το δείχνει transparent  ::

----------


## jntou

Yorgos αν μπορείς να το κανονίσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Που είναι τα βόρια και ανατολικά προάστια και το ΔΣ του συλλόγου ?

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε μόνο τα ΝΠ και τα ΔΠ είναι μάχιμα!

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jntou

ναι απο οτι φαίνεται έτσι είναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Ναι μπορώ αλλά ο σύλλογος τι λέει??

Δεν θέλω να ανοίξουμε τους ασκούς του Αιόλου, άντε μετά να τους κλείσουμε.

Είδη βρήκα τα απαραίτητα τηλέφωνα και e-mails.Για τα Ελληνικά κανάλια. Ποντάρω στην ΕΡΤ (για την εγγηρώτητά της). Αν πουν όμως το ναι θα πρέπει να οργανώσουμε προσεκτικά το τι θα τους πούμε την Δευτέρα -(φαντάζομαι θα ζητήσουν κάποια συνέντευξη)- ώστε να μην σταλεί λάθος μήνυμα.

Ετοιμάζω το κειμενάκι που θα τους στείλω όταν είμαι έτοιμος θα το ποστάρω για να το εγκρίνετε πριν το στείλω.

----------


## dti

Γνωρίζεις κάποιον συγκεκριμένο στην ΕΡΤ, ή θα το στείλεις έτσι γενικώς;
Ρωτώ γιατί τυχαίνει να παρακολουθούν το forum τουλάχιστον 2 στελέχη / δημοσιογράφοι της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.  ::  
π.χ. δες εδώ: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=189187#189187

----------


## yorgos

«Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών είναι μία μη κερδοσκοπική ασύρματη κοινότητα που έχει σκοπό την ανάπτυξη, χρήση και προώθηση ασύρματου ευρυζώνιου δικτύου στην ευρύτερη περιοχή των Αθηνών.
Το ασύρματο δίκτυο υλοποιείται με τεχνολογία ΙΕΕΕ802.11a / b, χρησιμοποιώντας εξοπλισμό από πληθώρα κατασκευαστών, με δυναμικά πρωτόκολλα δρομολόγησης, σε ένα πλήθος υλοποιήσεων - διαρθρώσεων. 
Η λειτουργία του γίνεται στη μη-αδειοδοτημένη ISM ζώνη συχνοτήτων των 2.4GHz & 5GHz. 

Για την υλοποίηση των υπηρεσιών, χρησιμοποιεί ένα πλήθος από λειτουργικά συστήματα, με προτίμηση στο ελεύθερο λογισμικό το οποίο βοηθά να επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή σταθερότητα και ευελιξία.

Παράλληλα εκπαιδεύει τα μέλη του σε διάφορα θέματα, όπως οι ασύρματες τεχνολογίες, ip πρωτόκολλα, ip δρομολόγηση, linux OS, ιδιοκατασκευές (κεραίες, ιστοί), πραγματοποιώντας σχετικά workshop δοκιμάζοντας και συγκρίνοντας εξοπλισμό και τεχνολογίες.

Τέλος στοχεύει στη διαφήμιση και προβολή των ασύρματων τηλεπικοινωνιών στο κοινό και η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αμφίδρομης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας, με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα, σε συνεργασία με άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες στην Ελλάδα, με εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα και άλλους οργανισμούς.

Σε τρία χρόνια λειτουργίας καταμετρά περίπου 500 ενεργούς κόμβους ενώ η γεωγραφική κάλυψη του δικτύου του εκτείνεται στις περισσότερες περιοχές με σημαντικό πληθυσμό. Τα μέλη του είναι ένα μωσαϊκό από ανθρώπους κάθε ηλικίας με υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο κυρίως φοιτητές, επαγγελματίες από το χώρο των υπολογιστών, των δικτύων, ραδιοερασιτέχνες και εν γένει εραστές της τεχνολογίας.
Κινητήριος δύναμη του είναι η εθελοντική προσφορά των μελών συνδυασμένη με το πνεύμα κοινότητας.»
(Κείμενο από την κεντρική σελίδα του συλλόγου http://www.awmn.net)

Την Δευτέρα 3/10/2005 ένας από τους ενεργούς μας κόμβους (που λειτουργεί στο εργαστήριο Μικροηλεκτρονικής του ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ) κλίνει ένα έτος λειτουργίας και διοργανώνει για τον λόγω αυτό μια γιορτή στις 6:00 το απόγευμα στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Πέτρου Ράλλη και Θηβών αίθουσα Ε24. Θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά για μας αν θα μπορούσατε να παραβρεθείτε, γνωρίζοντας από κοντά την μαγευτική τεχνολογία τις ασύρματης ευρηζωνηκότητας καθώς και μέλη του συλλόγου, κάνοντας ένα μικρό ρεπορτάζ.
Πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή πληροφορία,

Τηλ. +30 693* ****
e-mail: **********


Γεώργιος Αλ********,
Φοιτητής του τμήματος ηλεκτρονικής
Εκτελώντας χρέη media scout για την εκδήλωση


Αν συμφωνείτε με το κείμενο καλό θα είναι να το έχω στείλει αύριο πρωί μέχρι τις 12.
Δάσκαλε θα χρειαστώ ένα τηλέφωνο σου με pm για να συνεννοηθούμε σε περίπτωση που με καλέσουν.

Waiting for green light!!!!
 ::

----------


## NSilver

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εμένα!!! Αν και μάλλον λίγο καθυστερημένα, θα έρθω και εγώ, καθώς όπως λέει και η γνωστή παροιμία: "Αν δεν παινέσεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει (το link) να σε πλακώσει!!!"

----------


## jntou

παιδια σήμερα ειναι το party


στις 6:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ , Ε κτηριο 24 Αιθουσα

----------


## Neted

Το σκηνικό σήμερα ήταν απλά Α Ν Ε Π Α Ν Α Λ Η Π Τ Ο  ::  

Ο φωτισμός α λα βλάχικα όλα τα λεφτά, παρέα φοβερή, μπριζολίτσες από την παραγωγή στην κατανάλωση, κρασιά μπίρες αναψυκτικά, ο chaos να δίνει τα ρέστα του από την γωνιά του dj, έπεσε και ένα γλυκό μπουζουκάκι να κάνουμε το κέφι μας, ρίξαμε και τους παραδοσιακούς χορούς μας, είχαμε και το στρήμ να μας καμαρώνει κι η μαμά μας, πέσανε και οι απαραίτητες τεχνοκρατικές συζητήσεις στο τέλος, σβήσαμε και το κεράκι πάνω απ'την τούρτα η οποία φυσικά βρισκόταν πάνω σε ένα κατευθυντικό... Τί παραπάνω να περίμενε κανείς απ'τη σημερινή βραδιά...
Και του χρόνου ρε μάγκες!!!

----------


## mojiro

περισεψε τουρτα, δε πας να φας την υπολοιπη αυριο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gormir

ας αφησώ τις εικόνες να μιλήσουν μονες τους  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε και του χρόνου παιδιά!  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

παντα τετοια μπραβο  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο υπέροχες στιγμές!

Και στον χορό πρώτος ο Νικήτας!  ::

----------


## Philip

Όντος ήταν πολύ καλά και υπέροχη μουσική και καλό φαί και αρκετό κέφι.  ::  

Πάντα τέτοια και του χρόνου.  ::  

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές  ::  

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## jntou

Θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστησουμε όλους οσους παρευρεθησαν ...και αυτους που δεν μπορεσαν  ::  (τους περιμένουμε την επομενη φορα!!).Ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστούμε όσους συνετελεσαν γι' αυτη τη γιορτουλα,τον DJ Cha0s για την υπεροχη μουσικη του και βεβαια την εταιρια EUROLINEA που μας διεθεσε τις μικροφωνικές




edit:Καποιος ξεχασε ενα jacket και ενα ζευγαρι γυαλια.

----------


## ngia

special thanks to 

jntou και τα άλλα παιδιά για την άψογη διοργάνωση
cha0s και τα αλλα παιδιά για τη μουσική
katsaros_m για το ψήσιμο, το χορό και το τραγούδι

----------


## acoul

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές, χαράς το κουράγιο τους, για τις ετοιμασίες, τον ψήστη που τα έδωσε όλα στον χορό, τον DJ που μας γέμισε μουσικές και όλη την παρέα που παρευρέθηκε. Μια πολύ ωραία μάζωξη και μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες !!

----------


## aangelis

> Καποιος ξεχασε ενα jacket και ενα ζευγαρι γυαλια.


πρεπει να ήπιε λίγο παραπάνω χε χε  ::

----------


## minoas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jntou
> 
> Καποιος ξεχασε ενα jacket και ενα ζευγαρι γυαλια.
> 
> 
> πρεπει να ήπιε λίγο παραπάνω χε χε


Μπα, έκανε ζέστη , ήταν βράδυ , τσακίρ κέφι και δεν τα χρειάστηκε άμεσα  ::  .

Πάντα τέτοια .

----------


## nikpet

Photos...

----------


## nikpet

...

----------


## zafevolution

::  
Πως γίνεται να λείπω σε όλα τα μεγάλα event!!!!  ::  
Sorry jntou..
Ήθελα πολύ να έρθω αλλα δεν είμαι αθήνα..
Μπράβο πάντως για την διοργάνωση..
 ::

----------


## dti

Και του χρόνου!

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έλθω...

----------


## dsfak

Πάντως παιδιά το μπριζολο-meeting ήταν πολύ οργανωμένο ... τι μπριζόλες , τι μουσικές να παίζουν τσίτα , τι τούρτες να παίζουν σε b (άραγε σε τι συχνότητα έπαιζε η πιατο-τούρτα ;;;  ::   ::   ::  ) 

Γενικά όλα ήταν πολύ ωραία ! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους συνέβαλαν να γίνει μια ακόμη μάζωξη τόσο πετυχημένη !!!!  ::

----------


## NSilver

Τα συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα!!! Ήταν καταπληκτικά.

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!*

----------


## pvas

Ήταν καλή η φάση, καλή και η μπριζόλα  ::

----------


## Winner

> edit:Καποιος ξεχασε ενα jacket και ενα ζευγαρι γυαλια.


Ουπς! Το jacket είναι δικό μου.  ::  Έχεις και pm.
Ποιός το έχει πάρει ώστε να το παραλάβω;

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jntou
> 
> edit:Καποιος ξεχασε ενα jacket και ενα ζευγαρι γυαλια.
> 
> 
> Ουπς! Το jacket είναι δικό μου.  Έχεις και pm.
> Ποιός το έχει πάρει ώστε να το παραλάβω;


ειναι στο εργαστηριο, οποτε θες πας και το περνεις.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Πάντως παιδιά το μπριζολο-meeting ήταν πολύ οργανωμένο ... τι μπριζόλες , τι μουσικές να παίζουν τσίτα , τι τούρτες να παίζουν σε b (άραγε σε τι συχνότητα έπαιζε η πιατο-τούρτα ;;;    ) 
> 
> Γενικά όλα ήταν πολύ ωραία ! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους συνέβαλαν να γίνει μια ακόμη μάζωξη τόσο πετυχημένη !!!!


Δεν κατάλαβες καλά....
Η τούρτα ψήθηκε ΠΑΝΩ στο πιάτο ΜΕ ΤΟ feeder και μια ultra wide band -ultra full power κάρτα 1KW που παραγγέλθηκε για τις ανάγκες της εκδήλωσεις, από την εταιρεία OLATAPSINO.
Φήμες ότι θα χρησιμoποιηθεί για κοντινό (πάντα) link, σε νόμιμη (πάντα) ψηστική ισχύ δεν έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί...  ::   :: 



Και από εμένα συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την ιδέα, οργάνωση και να τα χιλιάσουν

----------


## katsaros_m

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές,στον DJ CHAOS που μας γέμισε μουσικές και όλη την παρέα που παρευρέθηκε. 
Μια πολύ ωραία μάζωξη και μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες !!

----------


## acoul

Edit: Κάποιο corruption πρέπει να υπάρχει στο /dev μου... το μήνυμα ήταν PM και κατέληξε εδώ... και πάλι ένα μπράβο για το μπριζόλα event!

@argi: thanks!

----------


## argi

Θα βοηθούσε επίσης το παχύμετρο που είχε φέρει προχθες κάποιος, πέτρες για λείανση, βάση για το δράπανο, σωληνοκόφτης...

@rg!

----------


## jntou

Λόγω αναβάθμισης του κόμβου tenorism123 το link tenorism-top είναι προσωρινά κάτω. Σήμερα απόγευμα ή το πολύ αύριο θα ξανανέβει. Συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρία



Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## jntou

Το link tenorism-top (123-3210) ανέβηκε


Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## jntou

Σήμερα μπήκε ένα νέο πιατάκι 80 cm με finder a που κοιτάει προς Πειραιά (viper7gr), με μια κάρτα cm9 
Αύριο κατά τις 12 θα γίνει καλύτερη στόχευση από τον viper7gr 
Πιστεύω να είναι καλό λίνκ με μπόλικο τράφικ.
Αύριο λοιπόν τα νεότερα


Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

γκουτ γουορκ !!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ο κόμβος λόγω σοβαρού προβλήματος στο routing του αυτή την στιγμή υπολειτουργεί. Την Κυριακή θα υπάρξουν κάποιες αλλαγές με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν κενά στην λειτουργία του.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Το link με ΕΕΧΙ είναι down σε επίπεδο IP (το radio είναι up). Το link με katsaros_m είναι down σε επίπεδο radio...

----------


## jntou

Παρόλη την φιλότιμη προσπάθεια όλη την ημέρα σήμερα (ευχαριστώ τον χάρη 588 mew) δεν μπορέσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι ικανοποιητικό. Ο κόμβος υπολειτουργεί, όπως έγραψε και ο χάρις, ελπίζομε να γίνει κάτι.
Αλέξανδρε το βλέπομε

----------


## acoul

Να βάλουμε Voyage/Openwrt OS στα links ΕΕΧΙ/Katsaros_m ώστε να μην ξαναπέσουν ?  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το πρόβλημα του routing αποκαταστάθηκε. Το λινκ με ΕΕΧΙ παρουσιάζει μια "εξωκοσμική" ανωμαλία ενώ η σύνδεση με Θεσσαλονίκη είναι κάτω (Ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος από πάνω)

----------


## viper7gr

ΤΟ ΑP παιζει ετσι?γιατι εχω μια δουλεια να κανω
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Διαφημίζονται 3 υποδίκτυα εκτός του CCLAss από το BGP. Οι ανακοινώσεις έχουν προέλθει από internal πρωτόκολλο (έχει το ? στο τέλος όχι το ι), χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο redistribution στο bgp.
Η τοπολογία είναι με ένα κεντρικό δρομολογητή linux συνδεμένο σε άλλους δύο MT που έχουν τα ασύρματα.
Οι τρεις τρέχουν ospf μεταξύ τους και ibpg με τον μεσαίο να είναι ρυθμισμένος σαν Route reflector. Στο ospf υπάρχει redistrubition στα στατικά.

Όλες οι ρυθμίσεις φαίνονταi σωστές το μόνο που φαίνεται παράξενο είναι ότι φαίνονται δυο διαδρομές σε κάθε δρομολογητή για κάποια 8άρια.
Μία , επιλεγόμενη directed route και μία μέσω ospf η οποία μαρκάρεται σαν invalid στο mt. Δηλ. σαν να ανακοινώνεται στον άλλον και αυτός να την ξαναδιαφημίζει πίσω.

Διαβάζοντας από εδώ 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
μάλλον πρέπει να διορθωθεί το ospfd.conf στον κεντρικό

από 
! 
router ospf 
... 
network 10.1.1.0/24 area 0.0.0.0 
! 


σε κάτι σαν 

router ospf 
network 10.1.1.0/29 area 0.0.0.0 
network 10.1.1.8/29 area 0.0.0.0 

δηλ. να οριστούν τα specific υποδίκτυα, που αναφέρονται στις δύο συνδέσεις του μεσαίου δρομολογητή με τους άλλους δύο

Αντίστοιχα να διορθωθούν οι ρυθμίσεις του ospf στους δύο ακριανούς.
Μπορώ να διορθώσω μόνο στον έναν.


Tέλος και άλλος ένας ανακοινώνει μικρότερα prefixes, πιθανώς ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν το κλείνετε μέχρι να βρήτε τι θέλει για να λειτουργεί σωστά.

Ετσι έχετε δημιουργήσει μία παγίδα.

_Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: irc.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.131]
με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30:

2 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 10.2.8.182
3 16 ms <10 ms 15 ms gw-keyman.john70.awmn [10.2.21.161]
4 47 ms 15 ms <10 ms gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
5 31 ms <10 ms 31 ms gw-gvaf.eexi.awmn [10.2.38.36]
6 15 ms <10 ms 16 ms wrap.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.5]
7 15 ms 16 ms 16 ms 10.17.122.145
8 31 ms 16 ms 31 ms 10.17.122.185
9 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
10 16 ms 47 ms 15 ms 10.17.122.142
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
14 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
15 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης._

----------


## acoul

@ngia: Αυτό το έχεις δει ?

----------


## ngia

> @ngia: Αυτό το έχεις δει ?


Αν αποτύχει η αλλαγή, μάλλον αυτό θα γίνει. Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος access (spirosco..) ας μπει να κάνει την αλλαγή.

----------


## ngia

Έριξα το λινκ με ΕΕΧΙ και ησύχασα  ::  και τώρα δε μπαίνω.

Nautilus:~# traceroute 10.17.122.137
traceroute to 10.17.122.137 (10.17.122.137), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 0.357 ms 0.194 ms 0.172 ms
2 ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166) 1.071 ms 0.756 ms 0.887 ms
3 10.19.150.9 (10.19.150.9) 1.534 ms 1.256 ms 1.389 ms
4 gw-drinet.achille.awmn (10.47.130.83) 17.670 ms 52.285 ms 10.749 ms
5 gw-achille.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.41) 6.824 ms 15.872 ms 6.349 ms
6 gw-xtreme.digi.awmn (10.19.141.50) 7.058 ms 6.144 ms 7.833 ms
7 gw-digi.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.117) 7.070 ms 31.388 ms 6.309 ms
8 gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.9 ::  12.884 ms 16.690 ms 11.146 ms
9 gw-tenorism.papachri.awmn (10.87.185.217) 16.118 ms 11.587 ms 22.235 ms
10 gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206) 17.213 ms 19.160 ms 16.291 ms
11 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 12.943 ms 11.587 ms 10.195 ms
12 gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206) 25.507 ms 12.135 ms 11.077 ms
13 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 12.254 ms 15.887 ms 21.097 ms
14 * gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206) 30.117 ms 15.994 ms
15 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 12.530 ms 24.885 ms 18.323 ms
16 gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206) 21.288 ms 18.403 ms 28.032 ms
17 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 18.634 ms 26.451 ms

Γιάννη θα δοκιμάσεις στατικές ή να βάλεις όλους τους routers σε ένα switch;

----------


## jntou

*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ*  ::   ::   ::  
Τελικά μόλις απόψε ο κόμβος σηκώθηκε και λειτουργεί σωστά, μετά από ώρες δουλειάς και βέβαια ξενύχτια.
Λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα του routing και μίλησαν και οι 3 routers χωρίς να διαφημίζουν τα υποδίχτυα, όλα καλά χαλάλι το ξενύχτι.
Και με μπόλικο traffics.

Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για τις πολύτιμες βοήθειες.
Που ήταν πολλές, να αρχίσω να ονομάζω? Πιο να πρωτοθυμηθώ? 
Μην ξεχάσω και κανένα!!!!!!!


Τελικά η κούραση έγινε χαρά και όλα ξεχάσθηκαν, εμπρός λιπών για νέα link και αρχίζομε με τα link από τον κόμβο mew 588 για να υλοποιηθούν οι σχεδιασμοί του χαρι (mew).

Edit: αφήστεμου καμιά διό μέρες για ξεκούραση.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Στον spirosco όμως, ακόμη δεν φθάνω.

_Tracing the route to 10.17.119.131

1 10.2.8.182 64 msec 32 msec 20 msec
2 10.2.21.161 [AS 410] 44 msec 36 msec 72 msec
3 10.2.21.186 [AS 410] 44 msec 24 msec 24 msec
4 10.2.38.36 [AS 4097] 16 msec 12 msec 28 msec
5 10.2.33.5 [AS 4068] 60 msec 48 msec 64 msec
6 10.17.122.145 [AS 3210] 48 msec 88 msec 92 msec
7 10.17.122.185 [AS 3210] 60 msec 28 msec 92 msec
8 10.17.122.133 [AS 3210] 40 msec 16 msec 40 msec
9 10.17.122.142 [AS 3210] 28 msec 56 msec 100 msec
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *_

----------


## jntou

tracert απο το σπιτι (ιδιο με 588 mew)

1 <1ms <1ms <1ms 10.32.46.78
2 <1ms <1ms <1ms 10.17.122.137
3 <1ms <1ms <1ms 10.17.122.142
4 1ms <1ms 3ms gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)
5 3ms 1ms 1ms irc.spirosco.awmn

Trace complete


h 10.17.122.142 einai apo tenoro meria

----------


## acoul

Χθες στο TOP/VLSI ήταν το πάρτυ του routing protocol. Ospf, bgp, MT και Quagga - ένα τρελό mix που με επιμονή και υπομονή αντιμετωπίστηκε τελικά. Εύσημα για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σε: jntou, mew, ngia, nettraptor, vaggos13, enaon, winner και mojiro. Τελικά το δίκτυο είναι ομαδική υπόθεση !!

Το topology είναι: WiFi<-->MT<--Point-to-Point-->Debian<--Point-to-Point-->MT<-->WiFi. Το Debian τρέχει Ospf χωρίς redistribution και bgp για 24 network. Το Ospf τρέχει σε area 0.0.0.0 μόνο για τα 2 μικρά 4ρια network που συνδέουν PtP Debian με MT. Τα MTs τρέχουν σαν bgp reflectors και το Debian κανονικό bgp. Μετά από όλο αυτό το setup, πήγαμε ταράτσα για καθαρό αέρα και αλλαγή feeder στο πιάτο προς ΕΕΧΙ και ρύθμιση του feeder - μέσα έξω - προς Katsaros_m.

Το παραπάνω topology θα γυρίσει σε MT<-->iBGP<-->MT στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση. Προς το παρόν δουλεύει και δεν το πειράζουμε  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Παρά τα συγχαρητήρια που απλόχερα μοιράζεστε, εγώ στο spirosco δεν φθάνω.

Υποθέτω τώρα ότι φταίει ο τενόρος.

Δεν κάνετε και εκεί καμία επίσκεψη όλοι μαζί.

_Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: irc.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.131]
με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30:

2 10 ms <10 ms 10 ms 10.2.8.182
3 <10 ms 10 ms 10 ms gw-keyman.john70.awmn [10.2.21.161]
4 10 ms 10 ms <10 ms gw-john70.gvaf.awmn [10.2.21.186]
5 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms gw-gvaf.eexi.awmn [10.2.38.36]
6 10 ms 20 ms 10 ms wrap.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.5]
7 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.17.122.145
8 20 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.17.122.185
9 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.17.122.133
10 20 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.17.122.142
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης._

Ποιός άλλος irc server υπάρχει που να μπορώ να τον φθάσω μέχρις ότου βρήτε τι φταίει ;

Από Αμπελοκήπους μπορεί να κάνει και κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο tracert ώστε να δούμε αν το πρόβλημα το έχω μόνο εγώ ή όλοι όσοι περνάνε μέσω ΕΕΧΙ-ΤΟΡ

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Ποιός άλλος irc server υπάρχει που να μπορώ να τον φθάσω μέχρις ότου βρήτε τι φταίει ;


Για κοίτα το http://www.irc.awmn αλλιώς irc.acinonyx.awmn

----------


## Philip

Νίκο κοίτα στο http://www.irc.awmn

Λίστα Εξυπηρετητών	
achille.irc.awmn ή 10.47.130.249 Achille
js.irc.awmn ή 10.38.116.66 JS
mernion.irc.awmn ή 10.26.122.51 MerNion
nasos.irc.awmn ή 10.80.181.65 nasos
spirosco.irc.awmn ή 10.17.119.131 spirosco
vegos.irc.awmn ή 10.15.158.1 vegos
xtreme.irc.awmn ή 10.19.141.240 apoikos
ifaistos.irc.awmn ή 10.18.213.66 Ifaistos
cha0s.irc.awmn ή 10.26.35.68 cha0s
blade.irc.awmn ή 10.32.47.67 Johny (DJ_Blade)
acinonyx.irc.awmn ή 10.2.16.1 Acinonyx
irc.sv1gft.awmn ή 10.83.252.114 aangelis

*Ορισμένοι δεν λειτουργούν*

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο,

Αυτόν το φθάνω χωρις πρόβλημα

_Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30:

2 10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-mauve.koem.awmn [10.2.8.141]
3 20 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-sv1gfu.eagelidis2.awmn [10.32.52.241]
4 30 ms 20 ms 10 ms gw-babiz.eagelidis2.awmn [10.32.50.121]
5 20 ms 10 ms 20 ms gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
6 10 ms 10 ms 10 ms gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
7 20 ms 10 ms 10 ms lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]_

----------


## acoul

> Παρά τα συγχαρητήρια που απλόχερα μοιράζεστε, εγώ στο spirosco δεν φθάνω.


Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε επίπεδο attitude και όχι routing. Πιο σημαντικό από την ποιότητα των links είναι η ποιότητα των σχέσεων.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Παρά τα συγχαρητήρια που απλόχερα μοιράζεστε, εγώ στο spirosco δεν φθάνω.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε επίπεδο attitude και όχι routing. Πιο σημαντικό από την ποιότητα των links είναι η ποιότητα των σχέσεων.


Η ποιότητα των σχέσεων απορρέει από την ποιότητα των λίνκς.

Δεν είμαστε εδώ επειδή είμαστε συμμαθητές στο σχολείο ή σειρoύλες στο στρατό.

Είμαστε εδώ για να μοιραζόμαστε ένα μέσο επικοινωνίας.

Οταν λοιπόν κάποιος μπαίνει στο μέσο για να το μοιρασθεί πρέπει να σέβεται τους υπόλοιπους.

Θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε εξωτικά set-up;

Βγήτε off-line, κάνετε ότι τρελλό και παλαβό θέλετε και όταν το δοκιμάσετε και πραγματικά δουλεύει ξαναμπείτε on-line.

Με το να δημιουργείτε αδιέξοδους δρόμους δε προσφέρετε θετικές υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο.

Ιδιαίτερα με την στάση :

_"Μπράβο μας παιδιά σκίσαμε, τώρα αν δεν δουλεύει εκείνου εκεί πέρα στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια"_  προκαλείτε και εισπράττετε τα αναλογούντα.

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ...


Σου έχει πει κανείς ότι:

α) Στο δίκτυο αυτό θα παίζουν όλα άριστα για πάντα
β) Δεν θα κάνουμε δοκιμές σε νέες τεχνολογίες/νέα πρωτόκολλα/νέες υπηρεσίες κλπ
γ) Δεν θα είμαστε φίλοι με τον Χ/Υ/Ζ επειδή δεν έχει καλό link;

Aαα, ξέχασα.. Τι γράφω... Μόνο τα posts σου διαβάζεις...
Σταματάω εδώ...

Αnyway, με δυο λόγια:
ΑΝ όλα παίζαν ΟΚ, δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να δημιουργούμε νέα links, να δοκιμάζουμε νέα πράγματα κοκ..

Πάντως αξιόπιστος τρόπος για να φτάνεις κάπου, υπάρχει:
Βάλε DSL...

----------


## mojiro

> Με το να δημιουργείτε αδιέξοδους δρόμους δε προσφέρετε θετικές υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο.


αν γουσταρες να μην εχουμε προβληματα να ερχοσουν να βοηθησεις
τα παιδια που δουλεψαν τοσες μερες για να βγει κατι. αμα δεν μπορεις
να ερχεσαι να βοηθας τοτε μισθωσε για χαρη του σωματειου ολοκληρο
επιτελειο απο network engineers για να προσεχουν τους κομβους μας
και να εχουμε και ISO Certificate. αν δε θες ουτε να πληρωσεις ουτε
να βοηθησεις τοτε δε πρεπει να παραπονιεσαι για τις δωρεαν υπηρεσιες
που λαμβανεις.

Εσυ αραγε τι θετικη υπηρεσια εχεις προσφερει ? μονο καταστροφες βλεπω
απο εσενα...

----------


## jntou

Μετά την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος από την αναβάθμιση και των 3ον ρούτερ, παρακαλούνται όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το AP του κόμβου ως clients να γραφούν και στο WiND ώστε να ξεκαθαρήσω και εγώ ποιοί είναι ακόμα client. Όσοι δεν γραφούν μέχρι το πέρας των 2 βδομάδων θα θεωρηθούν ότι δεν είναι clients ποια και θα αφαιρεθούν οι mac τους από το AP.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για σήμερα ο κόμβος θα είναι υπό συντήρηση. Θα υπάρχουν κάποιες στιγμές που θα βγει εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Οι εργασίες ολοκληρώθηκαν. Αν υπάρχει κάποια ανωμαλία παρακαλώ ενημερώστε

----------


## MAuVE

Μήπως φτιάξατε τίποτα στο routing ;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ναι

----------


## jntou

Οι αλλαγές που έγιναν στον κόμβο:
Αντικατάσταση ενός ρούτερ με ένα Ρ4 στα 1700 με 512 μνήμη
(Τώρα δηλαδή παίζουν 1 Ρ4 στα 3GHZ , 1 Ρ4 στα 1,7GHZ και ένας ΡΙΙΙ στα 866HZ)

Επόμενη αλλαγή είναι (καμιά ομαδική; ενδιαφέρεται κανείς άλλος  ::  για ένα καλό πύργο, ώστε να αντικατασταθούν οι δυο ιστοί αν και ο ένας είναι πολύ καλός.



Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## jntou

Το ΑΡ αντικαταστάθηκε από wrt54gs που δούλευε καιρό με αρκετά προβλήματα και αντικαταστάθηκε με μια καρτούλα cm6 στον router με καλώδιο lmr400.
Με κάποιες δοκιμές πηγαίνει αρκετά καλύτερα.
Μάλλον το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο θα σηκωθεί πύργος.

----------


## jntou

Επιτέλους ο πύργος είναι στην ταράτσα του ΤΕΙ.  ::   ::   ::  

Το Σάββατο στις 10 το πρωί θα τοποθετηθεί.
Θα μπούνε τα κάτοπτρα και θα κεντραριστούν.

Όσοι έχουν όρεξη και διάθεση τους προσκαλούμε για βοήθεια.

Η ψησταριά είναι στην ταράτσα, φέρτε και καμιά μπριζόλα.  ::   ::   ::  

Η φωτώ του πύργου, θα ποσταριστεί αύριο το πρωί.

----------


## jntou

Νά και οι foto.
 ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ωραίος ο αυτοκινούμενος πύργος!  ::

----------


## acoul

Ακόμη πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι η δραστηριοποίηση και σύσταση της σχετικής AWMN ομάδας καταδρομών !!! Μακάρι να λειτουργήσει ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και από άλλα ακαδημαϊκά, εκπαιδευτικά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα ... !!

----------


## acoul

It's UP !! Internet,Wireless

----------


## Neted

Όλε!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικος παιδια  ::

----------


## argi

Πάντα Άξιοι...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## jntou

Ο πύργος σηκώθηκε το Σάββατο.  ::   ::   ::  

Μπήκε η ομνι, τα κάτοπτρα θα τοποθετηθούν μέρα με την μέρα και βέβαια τα νέα κάτοπτρα.  ::   ::  

Δεν βιαζόμαστε ώστε να τοποθετηθούν σωστά, για να μην ενοχλούν το ένα το άλλο.

Εδώ πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω θερμά όσους έδωσαν την πολύτιμη βοήθεια (εξάλλου αυτό χαρακτηρίζει, ή θα έπρεπε, το δίκτυο. Το δίκτυο δεν είναι απλά μια απρόσωπη κοινότητα μια απλή διασύνδεση υπολογιστών, είναι αυτό που γίνεται σε ένα βαθμό).

Πολύ ευχαριστώ τον acoul, katsaro_m, sidi, Neted την ομάδα κρούσεις του ΤΕΙ και όσους φυσικά παραβρέθηκαν, αν έχω ξεχάσει κάποιον.

Περισσότερες φωτώ στην συνέχεια, όταν τις έχω στα χέρια μου.

----------


## acoul

Πύργοι δεν σηκώνονται εύκολα, που να έχουν μάλιστα και την κατοχύρωση του ακαδημαϊκού πλαισίου. Θέλει μεράκι, επιμονή και αποφασιστικότητα, κάτι αρκετά δυσεύρετο στους καιρούς που ζούμε ... !! Το δίκτυο ως αγαθό για όλους, πρέπει να τυγχάνει ανάλογης φροντίδας και προσοχής για την ανάπτυξή, διαφύλαξή και εξέλιξή του από όσους θέλουν να το απολαμβάνουν σήμερα αλλά και στο μέλλον !!

----------


## katsaros_m

Πύργοι σηκώνονται εύκολα,
το να έχουν την κατοχύρωση του ακαδημαϊκού πλαισίου ειναι το δυσκολο.
βλεπετε προβληματα κομβου 1982

----------


## jntou

Λίγες ακόμη φωτώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jntou

Λίγες ακόμη  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος!  ::

----------


## acoul

Ενημερώθηκε: Internet,Wireless

----------


## dti

Πόσο κόστισε ο πύργος από την ALL MAST;

----------


## jntou

Ο πύργος είναι 9 μέτρα και κόστισε 800€ χωρίς Φ.Π.Α και χωρίς παρελκυόμενα (συρματόσχοινα ούπατ ,κλπ κλπ)  ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Γιαννη να του βάλετε και κόκκινο φανό στην κορυφή!..  ::  

Από τις φώτο μέτρησα πρόχειρα.. 9 if's  ::   ::   ::  

I guess θα έχουμε ρεκόρ σε λίγο καιρό...  ::  

Αντε, καλορίζικος κι από μένα, λυπάμαι που δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι για να ερχόμουνα...  ::

----------


## viper7gr

7 ειναι τα if. Μετρα καλυτερα  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Και κανα συρματοσχοινο ακομα καλο θα ηταν!Οι πυργοι δεν υποφερουν στο στατικο φορτιο αλλα στις ροπες και τα πιατακα μας προσφερουν αρκετες!!!!!!  ::

----------


## trendy

Είναι η πολλοστή φορά που έχω πρόβλημα με τον proxy.



> ERROR
> The requested URL could not be retrieved
> 
> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://flyinginireland.com/register/foreign/G-AWMN.jpg
> 
> The following error was encountered:
> 
> * Access Denied.
> 
> ...


Το έχω επισημάνει αρκετές φορές στους acoul-jntou και με pm στον mew.
Μέχρι να ασχοληθεί κάποιος αναγκαστικά βγάζω τον proxy από τους siblings μου.

----------


## alasondro

και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω με τον δικό μου proxy...

----------


## acoul

Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμη τα χεράκια μου στον proxy του TOP και για αυτό ίσως τα προβλήματα  ::  Υποτίθεται ότι ένα X2 με 4 x 10K RPM SATA2 και 4Gig RAM ετοιμάζεται για αυτό το σκοπό !! Υπομονή λοιπόν ...

----------


## alasondro

ok

----------


## trendy

no rush
όταν ξανασηκωθεί πλήρως λειτουργικός θα τον ξαναβάλουμε στο sibling.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αν έχτε παρατηρήσει την τελευταία εδομάδα έχουν παρατηρηθεί διακοπές σε διάφορα λινκ στον κόμβο αλλά λόγω χρόνου δεν είχε ενημερωθεί η αντίστοιχη ενότητα.

Η μικρή ταλαιπωρία οφείλεται στην διαμόρφωση εξωτερικά (ιστοί, καλώδια, πιάτα) καθώς και εσωτερικά (διαμόρφωση του χώρου που είναι οι routers, δόμηση καλωδίων, τοποθέτηση των router σε μικρο κουτί)

Σήμερα οι εργασίες στον κόμβο θα ξεκινήσουν το μεσημέρι και θα βγάλουν εκτός τον κόμβο μέχρι το βράδυ.

----------


## acoul

Καλή δύναμη Χάρη και Γιάννη - it's a big project !!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετός.

Με βαριά καρδιά σας ενημερώνω ότι η διακοπή της λειτουργίας του κόμβου θα συνεχιστεί για 24 ώρες ακόμα αφού, παρά τις υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες, δεν κατάφερε να ολοκληρωθεί το project. 

Βέβαια από αυτά που έχουν φτιαχτεί ο κόμβος αρχίζει να γίνεται δραματικά αγνώριστος και πραγματικά ερωτευσιμος!

----------


## pantdimi

καλη δυναμη και κουράγιο!
Περιμένουμε foto να ερωτευτούμε κ εμείς  ::

----------


## priestjim

Χαχα εγώ θα πάω να τα δω από κοντά αύριο που έχω μάθημα  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Βέβαια από αυτά που έχουν φτιαχτεί ο κόμβος αρχίζει να γίνεται δραματικά αγνώριστος και πραγματικά ερωτευσιμος!


Πραγματι, ειναι μερα με την νύχτα.
Εχουν μπει ραφάκια στον τοιχο με καστομιές ξύλινα κουτιά για pc και και και.

----------


## alasondro

για βάλτε καμμία φωτό να πάρουμε καμμιά ιδέα!

----------


## zafevolution

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Βέβαια από αυτά που έχουν φτιαχτεί ο κόμβος αρχίζει να γίνεται δραματικά αγνώριστος και πραγματικά ερωτευσιμος!
> 
> 
> Πραγματι, ειναι μερα με την νύχτα.
> Εχουν μπει ραφάκια στον τοιχο με καστομιές ξύλινα κουτιά για pc και και και.


Έχασες που έφυγες..
Κάναμε και ένα άλλο ωραίο..
Αντι να βάλουμε το ΜΤ στη CF το βάλαμε καταλάθος στο δίσκο σε ένα απο τα pc του Lab..  ::  
Άυριο στο εργαστήριο θα κάνουν μάθημα στo Mikrotik  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Άυριο στο εργαστήριο θα κάνουν μάθημα στo Mikrotik


Μην τα λες αυτό στο φορουμ γιατι θα νομίζουν οτι υπάρχει σχέδιο απο την mt (ειναι και μυστικοί σπόνσορες των Lordi) να μπει το mt στα εργαστήρια των ΤΕΙ.  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο κόμβος μπήκε σε λειτουργία, παρόλα αυτά υπολειτουργεί, δεδομένου ότι metalab & katsaros είναι ακόμα εκτός.
Σήμερα λογικά θα κλείσουν και τα τελευταία λινκ καθώς και αρκετή φασίνα έτσι ώστε ο χώρος να αρχίσει να γίνεται χώρος εργασίας.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Παρατηρήθηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο Bgp του κόμβου, παρακαλώ λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να λύθηκε, παρακαλώ ελέξτε αν δημιουργείται κάποιο πρόβλημα στο bgp

----------


## xaotikos

Όταν ανέβηκε ο κόμβος έπαιξε και το vpn με Λάρισα. Από χτες-προχτές όμως είναι πάλι down. Έχει γίνει κάτι?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τα tunnel είναι πάνω.... 
για τον λόγο τον αλληθές:

http://noc.vlsi.awmn/cacti

user/pass: awmn

Θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν στατιστικά για το smokeping  ::

----------


## jntou

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την νέα μορφή του κόμβου

----------


## jntou

..Συνέχεια...

----------


## acoul

Έχει πέσει τρελή δουλειά ... !! Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμαίοι !!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έπρεπε να μπει μια φωτογραφία με το πριν και το μετά....

Βέβαια υπάρχει και συνέχεια  ::  

Πάντως ακόμα και τώρα όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα νομίζω ότι θα πέσω πάνω στο γνωστό θρανίο....  ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Μπράβο παιδάκια.

----------


## aangelis

> παιδάκια.


παιδάκια ή παϊδάκια;  ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

> Πάντως ακόμα και τώρα όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα νομίζω ότι θα πέσω πάνω στο γνωστό θρανίο....


xaxaxaxa  ::  

Πάντως αυτό που πίασατε τα rf cable στο τοίχο πολύ καλό..
Πολύ καλή ιδέα  ::  

Nice Job  ::

----------


## tse0123

τι να πω.. απλά μπράβο!  ::   ::   ::  

Ο Γιάννης με το σκοινί είναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NSilver

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη, Χάρη και λοιποί... Το δωματιάκι είναι πολύ πιο οργανωμένο και τακτοποιημένο από το δωμάτιό μου!!!  :: 

Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## xaotikos

συγχαρητήρια για όλη την δουλειά παιδια!!!! Πολύ καλη!!

btw Χάρη στο smokeping βλέπω το tunnel up αλλά παίρνω timeouts μέρες τώρα...


```
Tracing route to 10.128.1.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     2 ms    16 ms     3 ms  ap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.65]
  2     4 ms    10 ms     5 ms  wrc-papatreaxas.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.11]
  3     7 ms    26 ms     4 ms  10.2.68.254
  4     8 ms    15 ms    15 ms  10.46.168.89
  5     7 ms    10 ms     9 ms  gw-koem.b52.awmn [10.42.44.245]
  6     8 ms     9 ms    23 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
  7   220 ms     8 ms    13 ms  gw-top.tenorism.awmn [10.17.122.142]
  8    11 ms     6 ms    11 ms  knosos.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.129]
  9    57 ms    26 ms    10 ms  ns0.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.134]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μίλα με chefalon μπας και κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το routing του γιατί παρότι απαντά η απέναντι ip, δεν απαντά το class της Λάρισας.

----------


## katsaros_m

παϊδάκια ?
ποτε τρωμε αντε να τα ψησω κιολας  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Απο προχτες το απογευμα το λινκ μου με ΤΟΡ ενω εχω σημα -48
κουμπωνει και ξεκουμπωνει συνεχεια. Ο λογος που δε το ανεφερα
νωριτερα ηταν οτι ηθελα να 1000τσεκαρω οτι δε φταιει η πλευρα 
μου.
Αν θελετε και μπορειτε ελεγξτε τι γινετε.Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω
απενεργοποιησει την καρτα αλλα ολο και κατι μπορει να γινει
remotely.
Απλα ενημερωστε με οταν ειναι για να την ενεργοποιησω παλι.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Άνοιξε ξανά το λινκ αλλά μην ανοίξεις το bgp

----------


## viper7gr

Πρεπει να εγινε...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πάλι τα ίδια κάνει...  :: 

2 πράγματα μου έρχονται στο μυαλό:

1.το λινκ έπαθε θερμοπληξία 
2. κάποιο pigtail/καλώδιο δεν πατάει καλά

----------


## viper7gr

Στην πλευρα μου χαρη ολα δουλευουν καλα.
2 μερες τωρα εχω ψαξει της παναγιας τα ματια.
Αν μπορεις τσεκαρε το

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μάλλον ο ένοχος βρέθηκε...  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν κοιτάς να κεντράρεις κανένα πιάτο???? γιατί μου έρχεσαι πολύ χαμηλά (24mbit)

είχα κλειδώσει το λινκ μεταξύ 36-48 και τώρα σε βλέπω με 24!

----------


## viper7gr

Αν ημουν ακεντραριστος δε θα σε εβλεπα με -48 σημα ρε χαρη

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

άνοιξε το bgp να δούμε τι κάνει σε μπόλικο traffic...ψιλιάζομαι παρεμβολή

----------


## spirosco

Ρε σαινια, γιατι δεν τα λετε με κανα voip ή irc?
Και τη ζωη σας πιο ευκολη θα κανετε, και πιο γρηγοροι/αποτελεσματικοι/παραγωγικοι θα ειστε, 
και θα μας επιβαρυνετε λιγοτερο τη mysql  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ένα reboot στον knosos παιδιά γιατί έχει κολήσει από χθες τα μεσάνυχτα  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έχουν γνώση οι φύλακες  ::

----------


## acoul

```
Katsaros-wrap2:~# iwconfig ath0
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-3210-1982"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.24 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:35:CB:6B
          Bit Rate:24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=1 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=32/94  Signal level=-63 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Katsaros-wrap2:~# arping -i ath0 00:0B:6B:35:CB:6B
ARPING 00:0B:6B:35:CB:6B
42 bytes from 10.17.122.161 (00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b): icmp_seq=0 time=540.972 usec
42 bytes from 10.17.122.161 (00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b): icmp_seq=256 time=397.086 usec
42 bytes from 10.17.122.161 (00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b): icmp_seq=512 time=397.921 usec
42 bytes from 10.17.122.161 (00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b): icmp_seq=768 time=548.959 usec
42 bytes from 10.17.122.161 (00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b): icmp_seq=1024 time=338.912 usec

--- 00:0B:6B:35:CB:6B statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received,   0% unanswered
Katsaros-wrap2:~# ping 10.17.122.161
PING 10.17.122.161 (10.17.122.161) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 10.2.44.20 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
From 10.2.44.20 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
From 10.2.44.20 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 10.17.122.161 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4025ms
, pipe 3
Katsaros-wrap2:~# telnet 10.17.122.161 179
Trying 10.17.122.161...
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
```



```
Katsaros-wrap2:~# arping -i ath0  10.17.122.161
ARPING 10.17.122.161
42 bytes from 00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b (10.17.122.161): index=0 time=634.074 usec
42 bytes from 00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b (10.17.122.161): index=1 time=704.050 usec
42 bytes from 00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b (10.17.122.161): index=2 time=431.061 usec
42 bytes from 00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b (10.17.122.161): index=3 time=720.978 usec
42 bytes from 00:0b:6b:35:cb:6b (10.17.122.161): index=4 time=427.961 usec

--- 10.17.122.161 statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received,   0% unanswered
Katsaros-wrap2:~# tcpdump -n -i ath0
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on ath0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
03:59:18.638920 IP 10.17.122.161.34644 > 10.17.122.163.179: S 3580672709:3580672709(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 183001755 0,nop,wscale 0>
03:59:28.459202 IP 10.17.122.161.5678 > 255.255.255.255.5678: UDP, length: 45
03:59:28.459761 CDPv1, ttl: 120s, Device-ID 'Gortis', length 60
03:59:45.644271 IP 10.17.122.161.34645 > 10.17.122.163.179: S 3714550876:3714550876(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 183004456 0,nop,wscale 0>
03:59:48.644479 IP 10.17.122.161.34645 > 10.17.122.163.179: S 3714550876:3714550876(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 183004756 0,nop,wscale 0>
03:59:54.645084 IP 10.17.122.161.34645 > 10.17.122.163.179: S 3714550876:3714550876(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 183005356 0,nop,wscale 0>
04:00:06.645728 IP 10.17.122.161.34645 > 10.17.122.163.179: S 3714550876:3714550876(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 183006556 0,nop,wscale 0>

7 packets captured
7 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```

what's the catch? Filrewall ??

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το λινκ έχει φαντάσματα!
Δεν έχει αλλαχτεί κάτι στο link!

Αλέξανδρε αν μπορείς δες μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο λινκ στο ίδιο κανάλι. Για καλό και για κακό σκέφτομαι μήπως το γυρίσουμε σε οριζόντια πόλωση.

----------


## acoul

Από εδώ το φάσμα δείχνει καθαρό ... από εκεί εσύ πως πας από θόρυβο; Είναι περίεργο γιατί σε επίπεδο MAC μιλάμε μια χαρά ... !! Μήπως έχει ξεφύγει κανένα ίδιο subnet κάπου αλλού από εσένα, να γυρίσουμε το WAN σε subnet του katsaros_m?

----------


## acoul

Το βρήκαμε το σφάλμα ... !! Ο φταίχτης = acoul !!  :: 


```
/sbin/route del -net 10.17.122.160 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 10.2.44.9
```

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τουλάχιστον βγήκε σε καλό  ::  
Για την οριζοντίωση πάντως ίσως πρέπει να την δρομολογήσουμε  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από χθες ο κόμβος λειτουργεί σε επίπεδο δρομολόγησης με route-reflector. 
Οι 3 router πλεον δρομολογούνται από έναν linux server, έτσι το debug στο routing είναι πλέον piece of cake  ::  

Κάποια σιγμή θα μπει ένα linksys να κάνει αυτή την δουλειά και ενδεχομένως να γίνει κάποια δοκιμή με δεύτερο linksys για μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα.  ::

----------


## acoul

good move !!

----------


## trendy

Τώρα που δουλεύει ο κόμβος θα μπορούσαμε να κοιτάξουμε και το sibling του squid;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

O pory του κόμβου σταματάει προσωρινά την σύνδεση του με το proxy-mesh.

Παρακαλούνται οι κάτοχοι των παρακάτω proxy να αφαιρέσουν από τις ρυθμίσεις τους τον proxy:

10.14.149.4
10.18.213.66

----------


## trendy

O 10.14.149.4 είμαι εγώ και τον έχω βγάλει πολύ καιρό τώρα
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=256297#256297

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:

10.34.61.46

Non-authoritative answer:
46.61.34.10.in-addr.arpa name = *apollwnios.ap.alexandros.awmn.*

Ο εν λόγω χρήστης του ΑΜΔΑ (αν μπορούσε να τον πει κάποιος έτσι)
δοκιμάζει να κάνει login σε έναν router του ΤΟΡ μέσω winbox (πληροφοριακά το winbox δεν ακούει στην γνωστή πόρτα 80). 
Σήμερα είχαμε ένα DoS στον ΤΟΡ που ήταν πέρα από κάθε προηγούμενο.

Προσωπικά αν δεν δοθεί άμεσα μια απάντηση θα μπει φίλτρο στην συγκεκριμένη ip εντός 2 ωρών. 

Καλό θα είναι να ενημερώσει κάποιος και τον κάτοχο του Access Point να επιλυφθεί του θέματος.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μετά τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις το θέμα θεωρείται ατυχές και λήξαν. Αν βέβαια η ίδια ip εμφανιστεί στο μέλλον να κάνει "βόλτες" χωρίς καμιά προειδοποίηση θα banαριστεί.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για δείτε από TWMN τι παίζει με το tunnel

----------


## B52

> Αν βέβαια η ίδια ip εμφανιστεί στο μέλλον να κάνει "βόλτες" χωρίς καμιά προειδοποίηση θα banαριστεί.


Xαρη δεν ειναι παντα κακοβουλες τετοιες ενδειξεις στα Log του mtik... οταν 'επαιζα' με το dude της mtik ειχε συμβει το ιδιο σχεδον σε ολους τους routers του δικτυου χωρις βεβαια να ειναι εσκεμμενο....  ::

----------


## tse0123

Κι εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα! Αλήθεια, μπορείς να το απενεργοποιήσεις αυτό από το dude;

----------


## viper7gr

Το οτι ο κομβος ειναι κατω εδω κ 3 μερες το ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Το οτι ο κομβος ειναι κατω εδω κ 3 μερες το ξερει κανεις?


Διακοπές φίλε μου διακοπές.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Από την εδώ μεριά δουλεύει μια χαρά πάντως 24x7x365 !!!


```
 Host                                                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. orion.ozonet.awmn                                        0.0%     8    0.5   0.8   0.3   3.9   1.2
    soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn
 2. soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn                             0.0%     8    0.9   1.3   0.8   4.4   1.2
    gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn
 3. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn                                  0.0%     8    1.0   1.3   1.0   2.1   0.4
    wrap-2.katsaros.awmn
 4. 10.17.122.161                                            0.0%     8    2.0   2.3   1.5   6.1   1.6
 5. wrap-ap-top.metalab.awmn                                 0.0%     8    2.5   2.3   1.9   2.6   0.2
```

----------


## viper7gr

Για τσεκαρε το nagios να δεις...Εμενα δεν το scanarei καν εδω κ 3 μερες

----------


## acoul

Το nagios κάνει ping σε μία συγκεκριμένη IP που μπορεί πράγματι να μην είναι διαθέσιμη για διάφορους λόγους. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι το AS και το bgp από μεριά TOP είναι μια χαρά και κάνει routing αδιάλειπτα τουλάχιστο στη περιοχή του κέντρου !!

----------


## viper7gr

Αν εχεις προσβαση τσεκαρε γιατι δεν παιζει το link μου απο τοτε που λεει το nagios

----------


## acoul

Not yet  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές  ::  
Αύριο θα μπουν όλα ξανά σε λειτουργία (κάποια ασφάλεια λογικά έχει πέσει και έχει ρίξει τον μισό κόμβο κάτω)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο Κόμβος επανήλθε στην κανονική του λειτουργία.

----------


## acoul

πάμε για ένα ... voyage  ::  ?? Καλή εβδομάδα !!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έλα από εδώ να με βοηθήσεις να φτιάξουμε κανένα λινκ  ::

----------


## acoul

Βάστα να φορτώσω το τρίκυκλο !!!

----------


## sokratisg

Τον Nameserver σας κοιτάχτε. Τουλάχιστον το kallithea.awmn αυτή τη στιγμή δεν παίζει.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο Κόμβος βρίσκεται σε υπολειτουργία λόγω αλλαγών στην παροχή της ΔΕΗ σε όλο το Ίδρυμα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Το κτήριο στο ΤΕΙ δεν υποστηρίζεται από γεννήτριες;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τώρα τις περνάνε!!! Έλα μια βόλτα αύριο να δείς  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Τον Nameserver σας κοιτάχτε. Τουλάχιστον το kallithea.awmn αυτή τη στιγμή δεν παίζει.


Όπως λέει και το άσμα: "Ακόμαααα προσπαθώ....(να κάνω resolve το kallithea.awmn)" αλλά τίποτα. Δεν μεταφέρετε την ζώνη σε κανά άλλο μηχάνημα να δούμε άσπρη μέρα;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

http://status.sokratisg.awmn


 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μα καλά δεν ξέρεις τον DNS σου?

----------


## sokratisg

Εξυπνάδες!!! Και τα pop-up στο weathermap ρε μάστορα γιατί νομίζεις ότι δεν παίζουν; Τέσπα, καλή τύχη εκεί με τις γεννήτριες.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η αναμενώμενη επαναλειτουργία του κόμβου σήμερα ακυρώθηκε. Το συνεργείο δεν έχει τελειώσει με τις παροχές ακόμα!  ::  

Ο βέλτιστος χρόνος από την ενημέρωση που υπήρξε είναι την Πέμπτη 10/8.

άντε να δουμε  ::   ::

----------


## viper7gr

Αυτα μαλλον ειναι δικαιολογιες για να κατσεις πιο πολυ στην Αυλιδα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται ξανά σε λειτουργία.
Κάποιες υπηρεσίες δεν είναι διαθέσιμες ακόμα, λόγω NOC.

----------


## acoul

welcome back !!

----------


## Tenorism

Καλορίζικο και το καινούριο ρεύμα βρε.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Νέα Υπηρεσία!

Έχετε πολλούς υπολογιστές, πολλά χαρτάκια από τηλέφωνα και δεν ξέρετε που να τα καταχωρήσετε, έχετε νέα εγκατάσταση στο pc σας και δεν έχετε σετάρει τίποτα?
*Κανένα πρόβλημα!*  ::  
Η λύση ακούει στην "νέα" μόδα: *Open Source Web Desktop Environment*


Ένα virtual δικτυακό desktop που δεν έχει να ζηλέψει πολλά από τα κλασικά μας desktop (σε ότι αφορά τις βασικές λειτουργίες)

Η υπηρεσία ακούει στην διεύθυνση

http://mylab.vlsi.awmn

Όσοι θέλετε λογαριασμό παρακαλώ στείλτε ένα pm με τα στοιχεία που επιθυμείτε (user/pass) και θα σας καταχωρήσω. 

Το password ας είναι κάτι απλό, μετά το αλλάζετε εσείς.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο καθένας πλέον έχει δυνατότητα να φτιάξει λογαριασμό αρκεί να έχει email που να λειτουργεί. 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Προτιμήστε να δίνετε ασύρματο email. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα κάτσω να ψάξω το validation code αν δεν δώσετε σωστό mail address.

----------


## dti

*Μπράβο* Χάρη!

Αν καταφέρουμε να "ενσωματώσουμε" μερικές από τις πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενες εφαρμογές στο awmn (π.χ. WiND, nagios, voip κατάλογος κλπ.) ή κάποιες πιο παλιές πρωτοποριακές (π.χ. awmn2sms) στο συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον, θα έχουμε μια εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη υπηρεσία!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το βασικό είναι για τους νέους ειδικά χρήστες που θέλουν να τα έχουν όλα κατευθείαν, χωρίς πολύ ψάξιμο καθώς και για όσους θέλουν να συνεργαστούν σε ένα "share" περιβάλλον.

Αρχικά έχω ξεκινήσει με ένα face lifgting της εφαρμογής έτσι ώστε να θυμίζει ποιο πολύ awmn.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δοκιμαστική χρήση ως background στα windows

Θα πρέπει να ανοίξετε το αρχείο και να αλλάξετε τα *usr* & *pwd* στα αντίστοιχα *δικά σας* στοιχεία!

----------


## vmanolis

Μπράβο και από εμένα.  ::  
Είναι πολύ καλό το AWMN να γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο ένα καθημερινό εργαλείο.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για τους φίλους του AWMN αλλά και του TWMN έχει προστεθεί το αντίστοιχο theme.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρα πολυ καλο... Thumbs Up  ::

----------


## acoul

Ένα πιάτο από Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών κοιτάει προς την omni του TOP/VLSI έτοιμο για 802.11a link !! Καλή Χρονιά !!

----------


## katsaros_m

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αν και δεν είναι κάτι νέο (έχει ξεκινήσει καιρό) το site του κόμβου περιμένει την δική σας επίσκεψη και σχόλια.*

http://www.vlsi.awmn*

----------


## acoul

όμορφα πράγματα !! ο κόμβος IPA είναι έτοιμος. το λινκ με ozonet στα 54M με 1mW !!! το άλλο άκρο έχει αλφαδιάσει στην omni του TOP με andrew από μαγνήσιο προσφορά katsaros_m και feed horn 5GHz. 


```
mode master, essid awmn-3210-11350, channel 120 --> 5.60GHz
```



αν ο calda δεν έχει ενεργοποιήσει το if αλφαδιάστε από μεριά σας στην omni του ΕΕ #532 και βάλτε το if σε AP. ο κόμβος θα ενεργοποιηθεί λογικά από εβδομάδα μια και όλα είναι έτοιμα !!

Καλή ψαριά !!

----------


## acoul

αύριο θα έχει καλό καιρό, θέλω να δω το σήμα να κλειδώνει καθαρά 54M στο λινκ με IPA !!!

----------


## acoul

τώρα άμα το βγάλω με άλλον το λινκ θα φταίω ?? anybody home ?? όλα φουσκώνουν και ξεφουσκώνουν; talk to me ... που είναι τα λινκς οεο ...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αλέξανδρε σίγουρα έχει περάσει καιρός. 

Εϊναι η τελευταία φορά που σου απολογούμαι (ή δικαιολογούμαι) για τα λινκς. Απο 220 km λινκ δεν μπορώ να στήσω ή να αφήσω τις χαρές και να είμαι στις ταράτσες αλλά ούτε και ο jntou με πυρετό να αλφαδιάζει λινκ.

----------


## Cha0s

Περαστικά στον Γιάννη από μένα, όταν μιλήσετε!

----------


## acoul

με τέτοια πλάσματα που βλέπει κάθε μέρα εκεί που βρίσκεται είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει πυρετό ο άνθρωπος ... και πάλι καλά δηλαδή !! ... όσο για σένα, αφού πλέον οι ταράτσες δεν σου δίνουν εκείνη τη μάξιμουμ χαρά όπως παλιά, αμέσως μετά τις ανοιξιάτικες πεταλούδες, τι να πω ... ώρα για παντόφλες και καμιά σουπίτσα γρήγορα ... ο επόμενος !!  ::

----------


## makelaris

> Αλέξανδρε σίγουρα έχει περάσει καιρός. 
> 
> Εϊναι η τελευταία φορά που σου απολογούμαι (ή δικαιολογούμαι) για τα λινκς. Απο 220 km λινκ δεν μπορώ να στήσω ή να αφήσω τις χαρές και να είμαι στις ταράτσες αλλά ούτε και ο jntou με πυρετό να αλφαδιάζει λινκ.


Περαστικά και από εμένα στον Γιάννη και καλή επάνοδο.B.T.W Θέλω να περάσω κάποια στιγμή για κουβεντούλα  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> με τέτοια πλάσματα που βλέπει κάθε μέρα εκεί που βρίσκεται είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει πυρετό ο άνθρωπος ... και πάλι καλά δηλαδή !! ... όσο για σένα, αφού πλέον οι ταράτσες δεν σου δίνουν εκείνη τη μάξιμουμ χαρά όπως παλιά, αμέσως μετά τις ανοιξιάτικες πεταλούδες, τι να πω ... ώρα για παντόφλες και καμιά σουπίτσα γρήγορα ... ο επόμενος !!


Δεν περίμενα να με "απολύσουν" από το hobby μου  ::  

Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι η οικονομική επιβιώση και η οικογένια θεωρώ πως καθένας από εμας την βάζει κάπως ψηλότερα από το ΑΜΔΑ. Το προηγούμενο ΣΚ που μιλήσαμε σου είπα ότι ήμουν εκτός Αθήνας σε αραβώνα δικού μου ανθρώπου. Αυτό το ΣΚ και Δευτέρα είμαι Πάτρα λόγω δουλειάς. 

Πραγματικά τα προηγούμενα σου post με έχουν φέρει σε αρκετά δύσκολη θέση. Ξανασκέψου που πετάς πέτρες...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Πραγματικά τα προηγούμενα σου post με έχουν φέρει σε αρκετά δύσκολη θέση. Ξανασκέψου που πετάς πέτρες...


δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι να βοηθήσουν; και εδώ πάσχουμε δηλαδή από one-man-show syndrome ?? Υπενθυμίζω ότι το AWMN είναι ιερό πράμα και βρίσκουμε πάντα χρόνο για αυτό όπως οι μουσουλμάνοι βρίσκουν χρόνο καθημερινά να προσεύχονται τουλάχιστο τρεις (3) φορές την ημέρα !! τώρα για τις πέτρες, σε βλέπω πιεσμένο μια και για λινκ μιλάμε και όχι μύγες που θα έλεγε και ο john70 ... άμα είναι τα γυρνάμε αλλού τα πιατάκια να μη κάθονται και όταν βρεθεί χρόνος το ξανασυζητάμε ... απλά μια σωστή επικοινωνία και ενημέρωση δεν βλάπτει για να είναι όλοι χαρούμενοι και αγαπημένοι !!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Alex αντί να τρώγεσαι με τα ρούχα σου και αφού περνάς που περνάς από τόσσες ταράτσες δεν ρίχνεις και μια παράκαμψη προς τον ΤΟΡ?

Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν μπορείς άστο βρε εδελφέ δεν θα χαλάσουμε και την καρδιά μας για 2 λινκς (που στην ουσία δίνουν άλλη δύναμη στο ΑΜΔΑ).

p.s Ακόμα πιστευώ ότι κάπου εκεί μέσα στην "φουρτούνα" υπάρχει ο acoul που ξέρω, αρκεί να ξαναδιαβάσει την υπογραφή του...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα εκτός λόγω αστοχίας της γεννητρίας του κτηρίου που βρίσκεται. Λόγω κατάληψεων δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

Η ανακοίνωση έγινε καθυστεριμένα λόγω ότι υπήρχε ενδεχόμενο να σταματήσει η κατάληψη μέσα στην εβδομάδα, πράγμα που δεν έγινε. 

Ελμίζουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα να επανέλθει στην κανονική λειτουργία του μιας και η κατάληψη έλειξε την Παρασκευή.

----------


## pkent79

Επίσης αυτό που δεν ξέρεις είναι ότι έχουν χαθεί τα κλειδιά του κτιρίου και δεν γνωρίζει κανείς που είναι.  ::  

Τόσες μέρες περιμένω να βρεθούν για να πάω να ανοίξω τους servers μου.

Θα ρίξετε κανένα καλωδιάκι και σε εμάς στο εργαστήριο μικροεπεξεργαστών;  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Νομίζω ότι ξέρω ποιος μπορεί να τα έχει. Αλλά και πάλι μας βλέπω χωρίς ρευμα...  ::

----------


## pkent79

Θα πέσουν κεφάλια. Τα ψάχνουν όλες οι υπηρεσίες και οι φύλακες.
Πές του να τα επιστρέψει αμέσως.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

το καλητερο(μια που χαθηκαν)ειναι να κανετε μια αλλαγη κλειδαριων γιατι υπαρχουν πολλα κλπαιδα εκει εξω!!!

----------


## komos

ρε παιδια καμια ενημερωσουλα για τον απλο λαο νομιζω κοντευει μηνας και εχω αρχισει να νιωθω ενα κενο........

----------


## pkent79

Όσο έχει κατάληψη, κανείς μας δεν μπορεί να μπει.
Επιπλέον ακόμα δεν έχουν βρεθεί τα κλειδιά.
Μάλλον σταμάτησαν να τα ψάχνουν και θα κάνουν κάτι όταν (δηλαδή αν) σταματήσει η κατάληψη.

----------


## priestjim

Κάτι ξέρω και έχω να πατήσω στη σχολή 3 μήνες...απαράδεκτη κατάσταση...άκου έχουν χαθεί τα κλειδιά!

----------


## pkent79

Από κάτι που άκουσα, μάλλον τα κλειδιά τα έχουν πάρει οι καταληψίες, αλλά μπορεί να είναι ράδιο αρβύλλα.

----------


## acoul

> Από κάτι που άκουσα, μάλλον τα κλειδιά τα έχουν πάρει οι καταληψίες, αλλά μπορεί να είναι ράδιο αρβύλλα.


να έρθω με τον katsaros_m δεν θα χρειαστούμε καν εργαλεία ... !!

----------


## Cha0s

Ακόμα down o κόμβος ε;

Παίζει να βγει το vpn με Σαλόνικα από αλλού προσωρινά;

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=396189#396189  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ο κόμβος μετά την λήξη της κατάληψης και αφού πέρασαν 2 μήνες εκτός είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία. Κάποια λινκς δεν είναι ενεργά (viper7gr , katsaros) αλλά ελπίζουμε στην γρήγορη επάνοδο τους.

----------


## acoul

η υπόθεση σηκώνει πάρτι !!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ναι μια ανάσταση Λαζάρου!!!  ::  
Πάω για εκκλησία να ανάψω μια λαμπάδα ίσα με το μπόι του πύργου!

----------


## pkent79

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε κάποια στιγμή, θέλω να ενεργοποιήσω την πρόσβαση σε συγκεκριμένους servers του εργαστηρίου μου και από το awmn.

electra.teipir.gr
mprolab.teipir.gr
weblab.teipir.gr

Πιστεύω τη Δευτέρα αν είναι ανοικτό πάλι το κτίριο θα πάω να ανοίξω τα μηχανήματα επιτέλους.

Κάποια στιγμή θα βάλω ένα mikrotik router στο εργαστήριο για gateway του εσωτερικού με το εξωτερικό δίκτυο.

----------


## NSilver

Πολύ καλή ιδέα Πάνο. Τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα, το πρώτο θα με βόλευε πολύ!

----------


## viper7gr

Μαστορα με το link μας τι θα γινει?
Απο την πλευρα μου τσεκαρα και ειναι ολα ΟΚ...

----------


## papashark

> Μαστορα με το link μας τι θα γινει?
> Απο την πλευρα μου τσεκαρα και ειναι ολα ΟΚ...


Νομίζω ότι από την πλευρά του έχει κατάληψη....

----------


## pkent79

Τελείωσε η κατάληψη.

Τώρα θα πέσει γέλιο, που μέσα σε λιγότερο από δυο μήνες πρέπει να διδαχθεί ύλη κανονικού εξαμήνου.

----------


## komos

ρε παιδια η καταλυψη τελειωσε το AP γιατι το επιασα για μιση μερα μονο??? παλι down........



Ενας απλος client

----------


## jntou

Εργαστήρια και μαθήματα στο ΤΕΙ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ *τέλος* για φέτος.  ::  

Οπότε αρκετός ελεύθερος χρόνος για τον κόμβο.  ::   ::   ::  

Έχει γίνει ένα καλό ξεσκόνισμα στα ταρατσοpc, άψογη συντήρηση, ε και με κλιματισμό παρακαλώ τώρα, πάνω στην ταράτσα εννοείται, 
γιατί κάτω είχαμε πάντα.
Ήδη λειτουργεί ένα 12ρι κλιματιστικό και έχουμε προς διάθεση άλλο ένα, έτσι να μην κουράζεται το πρώτο.  :: 

Είχαμε και κάποιες ατυχίες, (χάσαμε 2 server) λόγο ΔΕΗ.  ::  
Τους αντικαταστήσαμε με 2 διπλοπύρηνους με 4GB μνήμη και 2πλους δίσκους 250GB ο καθένας server. 
Ξέχωρο UPS για το καθένα pc και πάνω στην ταράτσα και κάτω στους server, που υποστηρίζονται και από την γεννήτρια του κτηρίου.

Το κακό ήταν που χάθηκαν τα πάντα, αλλά καλά να είναι ο χάρις (mew) που σιγά-σιγά ξανά ανεβαίνουν. 
Τον δεύτερο server, ψάχνουμε να δούμε τι να φιλοξενήσει. (ακούμε προτάσεις).


Λοιπόν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα if και αναζητούν να ζευγαρώσουν, όποιος ‘καλός’ ας επικοινωνήσει να τα ζευγαρώσουμε.  ::   ::   ::  


Φιλικά

Γιάννης

----------


## dsfak

Εύγε !!! Mακάρι και στα άλλα Πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα να υπήρχαν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι που εξελίσσονται μέσα από την τεχνολογία... !!!!

*[Μουρμούρα mode on]*

Άμα υπάρχει θέληση και πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον να πως προχωράμε τεχνολογικά ας είναι και δημόσιος φορέας...  ::   ::   ::  

Αλλά επειδή ζούμε στο Ελλαδιστάν της οπισθοδρόμησης και της κονόμας... μια ζωή θα πηγαίνουμε πίσω !!!  ::   ::   :: 

*[Μουρμούρα mode off]*

Και εις ανώτερα παλλικάρια !!! Keep walking !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

welcome back !!

----------


## senius

> Λοιπόν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα if και αναζητούν να ζευγαρώσουν, όποιος ‘καλός’ ας επικοινωνήσει να τα ζευγαρώσουμε.    
> Φιλικά
> Γιάννης


Υπάρχουν ευκαιρα if απο κέντρο Αθήνας, που θέλουν ζευγάρωμα με τον *top*.
Θα στείλω pm.

----------


## insane

Jtou έρχομαι να κοιμάμαι εκεί,που έχει κ δροσιά????

Κρεββάτι έχει ο κόμβος ?

----------


## jntou

insane κατι θα κάνουμε και γιαυτό ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

το πρόβλημα από τη μεριά του metalab σχετικά με την atheros στο λινκ metalab-top αποκατασάθηκε τελικά αργά χθες το βράδυ. ο τρόπος εδώ: Atheros EEPROM recovery

----------


## acoul

Προσφέρομαι να γυρίσουμε όλο τον κόμβο σε embedded/openwrt-kamikaze λύση για απρόσκοπτη και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία 24x7x365 χωρίς επίβλεψη ...

----------


## pkent79

Όσο και να θες εσύ... Αν οι ασφάλειες του κτιρίου πέφτουν κάθε φορά, τότε δεν θα σου κάνει κανένα embedded σύστημα τη χάρη.  ::  

Από Δευτέρα που θα ανοίξει το κτίριο, θα ανέβει και το ασύρματο αλλά και το ενσύρματο (αυτό με νοιάζει εμένα περισσότερο).

----------


## mojiro

> Προσφέρομαι να γυρίσουμε όλο τον κόμβο σε embedded/openwrt-kamikaze λύση για απρόσκοπτη και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία 24x7x365 χωρίς επίβλεψη ...


ξερεις acoul τι κανανε οι kamikaze στην Ιαπωνια ?  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Προσφέρομαι να γυρίσουμε όλο τον κόμβο σε embedded/openwrt-kamikaze λύση για απρόσκοπτη και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία 24x7x365 χωρίς επίβλεψη ...
> 
> 
> ξερεις acoul τι κανανε οι kamikaze στην Ιαπωνια ?


Καλά περιμένετε λίγο για το 9ο link του με ssid awmn-10636-3210, θα τον κάνουμε τον κόμβο, .... όπως το *όνομα* του. TOP. !!!!!!

Ζηλιάρηδες.

Ασε τους βρε Γιάννη, καθαρίζω.


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TS

Επιτέλους μετά από σκληρή δουλεία και αρκετό καιρό η υπηρεσία που είχαμε να φτιάξουμε (η πτυχιακή μας ουσιαστικά) είναι δοκιμαστικά LIVE στο AWMN και βρίσκεται στην διεύθυνση http://10.17.122.138/. Θα θέλαμε να την επισκεφτείτε και να μας στείλετε τα σχόλια σας(τι σας άρεσε, τι δεν σας άρεσε ... κτλ).

Σκοπός του Project αυτού είναι η: _"Συλλογή Μετεωρολογικών Δεδομένων μέσω Ασυρμάτου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών σε Πραγματικό Χρόνο και ταυτόχρονη παρουσίαση τους σε δυναμική ιστοσελίδα"_.

Ομάδα πτυχιακής: Τσούρτης Κωνσταντίνος(TS) , Σταματίου Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. MeteoDart = Meteorological Data acquisition in Real Time

----------


## mojiro

εξαιρετικοτατοι!!!

βαλτε και ενα domain like http://www.meteo.awmn και εισαστε jet  ::  

και παλι μπραβο σας!!!

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο παιδια, ωραια δουλεια  ::

----------


## b-boy

Very nice παίδες  ::

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο παιδιά!
Είχα πολύ καιρό να δω κάτι τόσο καλό.

----------


## jntou

Είναι ένα από τα project που δουλεύουμε, το μετεωρολογικό, όπως είχαμε και παλαιότερα πει, μέσα από πτυχιακές εργασίες.

Σίγουρα θα θέλει κάποιες διορθώσεις στην εμφάνιση της σελίδας (προτείνετε).

Mogiro, θα βγαίνει, με όνομα και ασύρματα και ενσύρματα, αλλά να πάρει την τελική του μορφή.

Το θέμα είναι το πώς και με ποιο τρόπο, σε κάθε συνοικία του λεκανοπεδίου να μπει ένα τέτοιο και σιγά - σιγά να έχουμε σε πραγματικό χρόνο τις μετρήσεις στο λεκανοπέδιο. Και βέβαια αν γίνετε και σε άλλες πόλεις που συνδέονται στο awmn.

Υπάρχει και λειτουργεί σταθμός με τους ρίπους (στο TEI) και με συνεννόηση θα εμφανίζονται και αυτοί.

Με ευκαιρία αυτή θα πρότεινα μια καλή παρουσίαση (με συμμετοχή του συλλόγου) για το awmn στο αμφιθέατρο (μάλλον μετά την εξεταστική) ώστε να παρουσιαστεί το project και να γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστό σε νέους ανθρώπους το awmn και να τους προτρέπουμε στην ιδέα της ευρυζωνικότητας.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Πάμε πάλι άλλη μια φορά:

Σύλλογος και επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα.... NO NO NO δεν τέμνονται πουθενά.

----------


## TS

Το κακό με το ΤΕΙ είναι οτι για να φτιάξεις κάτι που ίσως χάλασε θα πρέπει να περιμένεις τη ... Δευτέρα !!!  :: 

@Vigor
Μπράβο το πέτυχες...

----------


## tripkaos

παιδια με γεια αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα...

με firefox μου λεει να κανω save το map.php στο Μ.Χαρτης τα αλλα 3 προβληματα λυθηκαν οση ωρα εγραφα το μυνημα...

edit

τι αγενης δεν ειπα ποσο ωραιο ειναι και ποση καλη δουλεια κανατε...
μονο στο ταχυτητα ανεμου να ειναι λιγο πιο αναλυτικο το γραφημα εκτος και αν εχετε πληροφοριες οτι θα ξεσπασει κανας τυφωνας και εχετε τοση μεγαλη ταχυτητα...  ::  πολυ καλη δουλεια λοιπον μπραβο παιδια και εις ανωτερα...

----------


## TS

Τα μικρά προβλήματα λύθηκαν μιας και έγινε αναβάθμιση στο PC που στεγάζει την εφαρμογη(έγινε P4) και με την τελευταία έκδοση της PHP ελπίζουμε να μη τα ξαναδούμε  ::  .

Αρα λειτουργεί και πάλι δοκιμαστικά στην http://10.17.122.138/.

---edit---



> μονο στο ταχυτητα ανεμου να ειναι λιγο πιο αναλυτικο το γραφημα


Επιλέξαμε όλες τις κλίμακες στα γραφήματα ωστε να περιέχουν τις τιμές(μέγιστες+ελάχιστες) που μπορούν να μας δώσουν τα αισθητήρια... δλδ αν ποτέ έρθει τυφώνας να μπορέσουμε τον καταγράψουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Πολύ καλή δουλειά. Μπράβο ρε παιδιά  ::

----------


## senius

> πολύ φλερτ με όργανα καταστολής και επιβολής τάξης.....................


Κανένα link θα κάνουμε?
Κοντεύει να καεί η CM9.
Και οχι τίποτις άλλο με 1tx , -58 σημα.
Γιάννη τι έγινε?
READY.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μπράβο στα παιδιά! Είναι άξιοι πραγματικής αναγνώρισης! Αν η όλη ιστορία επεκταθει στην Αθήνα θα δούμε πως οι καταστροφές του καλοκαιριού επηρέασαν την Αθήνα (βλέπε μικροκλίμα).

Είναι από τα πράγματα που φτιάχτηκαν όχι να εξηπηρετήσουν μια μερίδα ατόμων (όπως εμάς) αλλά όλη την κοινωνία. 

Όσω για το "project" με τον πακτολό των χρημάτων τα παιδιά που το φτιάξανε πλέον έχουν ferrari και μένουν Εκάλη  :: . Και επειδή η πρόσκληση για εγκατασταση σε κάθε κόμβο είναι δελεαστική γιατί δεν θέλετε και εσείς ferrari και να μένετε στην Εκάλη?

----------


## pkent79

Εγώ πάντως του είπα του Γιάννη (jntou), αν πληρώσει κάποιος τον εξοπλισμό, ευχαρίστως να τον εγκαταστήσω στην ταράτσα μου (αν δεν με κυνηγάνε δηλαδή).  ::

----------


## TS

Έγιναν μικρές αλλαγές στα Γραφήματα.

Όσο για το κόστος δεν θα έλεγα πως είναι δυσβάσταχτο αλλα ούτε και λίγο απλά για εμάς άξιζε τον κόπο!  ::

----------


## insane

Γιάννη,πότε θα φτιάξεις το BGP στο Mikrotik σου .....κοίτα το κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## pkent79

Και όταν θα είσαι εκεί, πρόσθεσε και το C Class του mprolab επιτέλους  ::  10.17.154.0/24  ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος top #3210, απέκτησε και άλλο B.B. Link με senius #10636.

Αντε Γιάννη καλά traffic απο μένα, .... απο τα Βόρεια και Ανατολικά προάστια, λόγω link με DAIT (κορυφή Υμηττού).
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το βραδάκι είχαμε *ταρατσάδα* στον πανέμορφο πύργο του top #3210, μαζί με τον Γιάννη τον jntou.

Απο την μεριά του top, αλλάχτηκε το feeder (by Nvak) και το pigtail του link μας.

Αποτέλεσμα μετά τον συντονισμό το σήμα *senius - top*, είναι πλέον *-52* με tx 1. !! 

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά ..... ατέλειωτες φορές, τον Γιάννη τον jntou, για όλα όσα του έλεγα καιρό τώρα. .. και δεν με πίστευε.!

Χάρις την υπομονή του ώρες σήμερα βράδυ χωρίς φως, πάνω στον πύργο το θηρίο, έφτιαξε τα πάντα με ευλάβεια, που ποτέ ο Γιάννης δεν είπε όχι. 

Εγώ καθόμουν και τον ... απολάμβανα από κάτω.!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥ του ποιητή.

Μακάρι να τον φτάσουμε.  ::   ::  

Τώρα Γιάννη με πιστεύεις, έτσι ?

Πάμε στο επόμενο link του *Top* τώρα, υπάρχει ελεύθερο if , προς Νότια Προάστια.

Αντε κύριοι........ κουμπάρος εγώ.

Αντε καλά μας traffic..... βόρειοι & νότιοι
 ::   ::   :: 

Γιάννη, σαν admin του κόμβου Τοπ #3210 που είσαι, σου αφιερώνω το αποτέλεσμα μας :

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

To link με Βόριο WM αποκαταστάθηκε. Μάλλον ήρθε και η ώρα να ξαναστήσω τα services του κόμβου  ::  (Ελπίζοντας ότι θα μπούνε ΑΜΕΣΑ και τα απαιτούμενα UPS για να μην γίνει κανένα μπαμ ξανά, ειδικά τώρα που ο χρόνος - κουράγιο είναι κάτι σε έλειψη)

----------


## pkent79

Χάρη, εκείνο το C-Class 10.17.154.x πότε μπορεί να προστεθεί στο BGP;
Είναι κουραστικό να χρειάζομαι συνέχεια VPN για να συνδεθώ με τους υπολογιστές του δικτύου μου στο εργαστήριο.

----------


## senius

> Μάλλον ήρθε και η ώρα να ξαναστήσω τα services του κόμβου


Χάρη & Γιάννη ? ..................



> Χάρη, εκείνο το C-Class 10.17.154.x πότε μπορεί να προστεθεί στο BGP;
> Είναι κουραστικό να χρειάζομαι συνέχεια VPN για να συνδεθώ με τους υπολογιστές του δικτύου μου στο εργαστήριο.


Μαλλον ήρθε η ώρα να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί κάπου έξω, ..... να ξεσκάσουμε σαν άνθρωποι που είμαστε.

Δώστε *στίγμα*, και η κακή παρέα της ταράτσας ..... θα είναι εκεί, Χάρη..!!!  ::  

Τα link και οι quaggess, ας περιμένουν.
 ::   ::

----------


## jntou

Ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή στο κόμβο για αλλαγή στις eth από 100ρες σε gigaπιτες.

Επίσης αλλαγή στα utp καλώδια από εξωτερικά που είναι σε εσωτερικά για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα με τις καιρικές συνθήκες.

Τα utp καλώδια τα έχουμε ρίξει.

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.


Φιλικά

Γιάννης

----------


## jntou

οκ όλα πήγαν καλά
 ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> σε gigaπιτες.


Σιγά μην είναι και tyroπιτες ρε Γιάννη!  ::   ::  

Μπράβο πάντως για το κουράγιο παρά τις όποιες υποχρεώσεις που έχεις.  ::  
(το CentOSάκι πότε το στήνουμε?  ::  )

----------


## acoul

έτσι για να θυμόμαστε λίγο τις παλιές, καλές μέρες ... και να βλέπουν οι νεότεροι πως έβγαιναν τα λινκ !!

----------


## spirosco

lol
ενας πανω στον ιστο
ενας να κοιταει
δυο να βγαζουν φωτογραφιες
κι ενας να κραταει(?) τον πυργο
λειπει ενας μονο να χορευει κλακετες
 ::

----------


## mojiro

> lol
> ενας πανω στον ιστο
> ενας να κοιταει
> δυο να βγαζουν φωτογραφιες
> κι ενας να κραταει(?) τον πυργο
> λειπει ενας μονο να χορευει κλακετες


ε την σήμερον ημέρα όλοι (και τουρίστες ακόμη) έχουν πάει κάτω από τον Σείνιο Ιστό και τραβούν φωτογραφίες....

----------


## jntou

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> lol
> ενας πανω στον ιστο
> ενας να κοιταει
> δυο να βγαζουν φωτογραφιες
> κι ενας να κραταει(?) τον πυργο
> λειπει ενας μονο να χορευει κλακετες
> 
> ...


Όπως λέμε Σεινικό Τείχος;  ::

----------


## senius

*Προς PETROS (#6496)*

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| router.senius.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw-senius.top.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.17.122.173 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 16 | 73 | 125 | 16 |
| 10.18.225.61 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 16 | 47 | 94 | 31 |
| 10.18.225.2 - 0 | 2 | 2 | 79 | 94 | 109 | 109 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|


*Προς JollyRoger (#915*
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| router.senius.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw-senius.top.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.17.122.173 - 0 | 3 | 2 | 109 | 109 | 110 | 109 |
| 10.18.225.61 - 0 | 2 | 2 | 15 | 23 | 31 | 31 |
| 10.18.225.1 - 0 | 2 | 2 | 31 | 70 | 109 | 31 |
| 10.40.186.1 - 0 | 2 | 2 | 32 | 39 | 47 | 47 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
*Γιάννη jntou, καλορίζικη η νέα διαδρομή που σου έφτιαξα*.

Δεν έχεις παράπονο.!!!!!



> ε την σήμερον ημέρα όλοι (και τουρίστες ακόμη) έχουν πάει κάτω από τον Σείνιο Ιστό και τραβούν φωτογραφίες....


  ::   ::   ::  
Θα σου στείλω τουρίστες να το καταγράψουν *και αυτό*, πέραν από τις photo του ιστου, που τραβάνε από κάτω τον Σείνιο.

----------


## senius

Για την ιστορία:

από senius την Τετ Οκτ 10, 2007 11:18 pm



> "
> Σήμερα το βραδάκι είχαμε *ταρατσάδα* στον πανέμορφο πύργο του top #3210, μαζί με τον Γιάννη τον jntou.
> 
> Απο την μεριά του top, αλλάχτηκε το feeder (by Nvak) και το pigtail του link μας.
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα μετά τον συντονισμό το σήμα *senius - top*, είναι πλέον *-52* με tx 1. !! 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά ..... ατέλειωτες φορές, τον Γιάννη τον jntou, για όλα όσα του έλεγα καιρό τώρα. .. και δεν με πίστευε.!
> 
> ...


Οτι συζητήσαμε με τον jntou,το κάναμε, επρεπε να δώσουμε αναφορα? , δεν καταλαβαίνω την νοοτροπία ορισμένων.

Επονται κι άλλα απο top #3210.

Εγω τουρίστας από κάτω ..... και εγώ θα ανακοινώνω* τελευταίος*.  ::  

*Για σου βρε jntou*.
Σε πολεμάνε και σε χαίρομαι.

----------


## bedazzled

> Οτι συζητήσαμε με τον jntou,το κάναμε, επρεπε να δώσουμε ανααφορα? , δεν καταλαβαίνω την νοοτροπία ορισμένων.
> 
> Επονται κι άλλα απο top #3210.
> 
> Εγω τουρίστας από κάτω ..... και εγώ θα ανακοινώνω* τελευταίος*.  
> 
> Για σου βρε jntou.
> Σε πολεμάνε και σε χαίρομαι.


Ποιός τον πολεμάει βρε Κώστα;  :: 
Εγώ σου είπα μεγειά η νέα διαδρομή.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> *Προς PETROS (#6496)*
> 
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> | WinMTR statistics |
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> | router.senius.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
> | gw-senius.top.awmn - 0 | 3 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
> | 10.17.122.173 - 0 | 3 | 3 | 16 | 73 | 125 | 16 |
> ...


No offence Κώστα, αλλά από 0ms avg στο 3ο hop πάει στα 109.

Αυτό θεωρείται αξιόπιστο λινκ;
Εγώ θυμάμαι όταν είχα λινκ με τον TOP έφτανα acn πχ με 5-8ms (και περνάγα από λινκς με πολύ κίνηση τότε - cha0s-top-tenorism-spirosco-alexandros-ysam2)...

----------


## jntou

Αύριο 26/2/08 θα γίνει η παρουσίαση της πτυχιακής εργασίας που είχα δώσει για ένα ελικόπτερο που η οδήγηση του θα γίνεται μέσο wifi.

Το ελικόπτερο είναι το 1/3 του πραγματικού, θερμικό, χωρίς τηλεκατεύθυνση και θα μπορείς να το πετάξεις μέσο ασύρματου δικτύου.

Έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει ένα μίνι-board, μια cisco ασύρματι καρτούλα και από σιριακι πόρτα μέσο pic γίνετε όλος ο έλενχος του ελικοπτέρου.

Είχαμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε αρκετά προβλήματα (ο έλεγχος ελικοπτέρου είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολος από ένα αεροπλάνο), αλλά αντιμετωπίσθηκαν επιτυχώς.

Θα παραθέσω μερικές φωτό, αν κάποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες ας επικοινωνήσει ή ας έρθει στην παρουσίαση.

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## ntheodor

> Αύριο 26/2/08 θα γίνει η παρουσίαση της πτυχιακής εργασίας που είχα δώσει για ένα ελικόπτερο που η οδήγηση του θα γίνεται μέσο wifi.
> 
> Το ελικόπτερο είναι το 1/3 του πραγματικού, θερμικό, χωρίς τηλεκατεύθυνση και θα μπορείς να το πετάξεις μέσο ασύρματου δικτύου.
> 
> Έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει ένα μίνι-board, μια sisco ασύρματι καρτούλα και από σιριακι πόρτα μέσο pic γίνετε όλος ο έλενχος του ελικοπτέρου.
> 
> Είχαμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε αρκετά προβλήματα (ο έλεγχος ελικοπτέρου είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολος από ένα αεροπλάνο), αλλά αντιμετωπίσθηκαν επιτυχώς.
> 
> Θα παραθέσω μερικές φωτό, αν κάποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες ας επικοινωνήσει ή ας έρθει στην παρουσίαση.
> ...


Ενδιαφερον μου ακουγεται αν μπορεις να μου στειλεις με καποιο τροπο την πτυχιακη να την υλοποιησω σε τηλεκατευθυνομενο αεροπλανο που ειναι και ποιο
ευκολο στον χειρισμο θα με εξυπηρετουσες πολυ

----------


## jntou

Είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο, αλλά σε αεροπλανάκι δεν θα σου κάνει ο αυτόματος πιλότος κλπ.

Τώρα άλλα καλούδια θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμα, όπως τι θα κάνει αν χαθεί το λινκ κλπ κλπ

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει έρχεσαι αύριο από ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και τα λέμε απευθείας.

Φιλικά
Γιάννης


*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (23:31,05/03/200:
Κάποιες απαντήσεις που ξέφυγαν διασπάστηκαν σε ΟΤ! Κατέληξαν εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36259*

----------


## jntou

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ WORKSHOP*

Μετά από ένα χρόνο αδράνειας σε τέτοιες δραστηριότητες είπαμε να ξαναρχίσουμε.  ::   ::  


Την Τετάρτη στις 14:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24) θα γίνει μια παρουσίαση για MikroTik RouterOS

Θα έχουμε 4 router board ώστε να γίνει βήμα – βήμα όλη η διαδικασία.

Η παρουσίαση θα γίνει από τον Μιχάλη (mojiro) και βέβαια θα τον ευχαριστήσουμε εκ των προτέρων. (ευχαριστούμε Μιχάλη).  ::  

Και μία παράκληση, έχουμε σκοπό κάθε Τετάρτη ή Παρασκευή απόγευμα να γίνετε κάποια παρουσίαση, όποιος έχει όρεξη και ελεύθερο χρόνο ας προγραμματίσει μια παρουσίαση.
Ακούω προσφορές.

Άντε να μαθαίνουμε καλύτερα και εμείς και να κεντρίζουμε νέο αίμα (φοιτητές) για το χόμπι μας.

Α όταν γίνεται Παρασκευή θα ακολουθεί και πάρτι μπριζόλα τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός στην ταράτσα του εργαστηρίου.

Φιλικά 
Γιάννης

----------


## pkent79

Κρίμα... 
Τετάρτη δεν μπορώ αυτή την ώρα, κάνω μάθημα Λογική Σχεδίαση στο Πανεπιστήμιο.

 ::

----------


## acoul

μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία Γιάννη !!

----------


## jntou

Από το δίκτυο κανένα ενδιαφέρον? Ή απλά δεν το έχουν δει και θα πρέπει να πάει σε κάποια άλλη ενότητα?

----------


## sokratisg

Γιάννη μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία.

Το πρόβλημα εγώ πιστεύω ότι βρίσκεται στην ώρα διεξαγωγής.
Οι περισσότεροι δουλεύουν εκείνες τις ώρες και δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν.(Περιλαμβάνομαι και εγώ σε αυτή την κατηγορία)

Πάντως πού καλή κίνηση και μακάρι να κρατηθεί ένα schedule από events.
Ο χώρος είναι γνωστός και σίγουρα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει ως σημείο για διάφορα workshops  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...
> 
> Την Τετάρτη στις 14:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24) θα γίνει μια παρουσίαση *για MikroTik RouterOS*
> 
> ...





> *μπράβο* για την πρωτοβουλία Γιάννη !!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jntou
> 
> ...
> 
> Την Τετάρτη στις 14:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24) θα γίνει μια παρουσίαση *για MikroTik RouterOS*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


για το ηβέντ όχι το κόντεντ !!

----------


## johnkalli

> Γιάννη μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα εγώ πιστεύω ότι βρίσκεται στην ώρα διεξαγωγής.
> Οι περισσότεροι δουλεύουν εκείνες τις ώρες και δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν.(Περιλαμβάνομαι και εγώ σε αυτή την κατηγορία)



Το ίδιο και εγώ που θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να το παρακολουθήσω αλλά δυστυχώς η ώρα δεν με βολεύει.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Nεο link Selete - blucky (#14209) . 
> Ανοιξε το bgp πριν λιγο. BW τεστ 21 - 21.
> Και με το υπαρχον Link blucky - nasos765 εχουμε Μαρουσι - Μπραχαμι 1ms  
> Μια και ειχαμε μια συζητηση πριν λιγες μερες για "*εξυπνες-σενιες-διαδρομες*"
> Καλιτεχνικη επιμελια και σε αυτο το λινκ: senius





> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 13 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.87.236.10
> 4 5 ms 3 ms 4 ms mt.selete.awmn [10.19.147.1]
> 5 7 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.19.147.241
> 
> παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


  ::   :: 
Μονο με στοιχεία.

Μοίρασμα.

Αρα:
http://10.19.147.30/graphs/
 ::  
 :: 

Να είσαι καλά Νίκο Houseclub!

Το καλύτερο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι με *4 hop* ενώθηκαν Σελέτε - Τεϊ Πειραια (top 3210).!!!!

Ευχαριστώ.
Κώστας
 ::

----------


## acoul

κάθε νέο λινκ είναι κέρδος για όλους. εύγε !!

----------


## jntou

*ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ - ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ*

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ WORKSHOPS*

Μάθετε πώς να φτιάχνετε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.

Την Τετάρτη στις 16/04/08 και ώρα 18:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24 εργαστήριο Μικροηλεκτρονικής) θα γίνει παρουσίαση το πώς μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.

Θα περιλαμβάνει καλώδια, κυματοδηγοί, κονέκτορες, pigtails, κάτοπτρα, τι υπάρχουν, τι χρησιμοποιούμε, πως τα τοποθετούμε, απώλειες και πως τις υπολογίζουμε, για ένα σταθερό και σωστό κεραιοσύστημα.

Στην παρουσίαση θα είναι και o nikpanGR από το awmn που τον ευχαριστούμε θερμά.



Η προσέλευση είναι ελεύθερη για όλους.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μεταφέρω αλλού viewtopic.php?f=33&t=36847#p503779

----------


## acoul

μετά το ελικοπτεράκι κάτι τέτοιο ίσως ...  ::  


κανένα χάπενινγκ στον 9μετρο θα παίξει;

----------


## jntou

Δυστυχώς δυσάρεστα νέα  ::   ::  

Ένας από τους τρεις routers (ο πιο κρίσιμος) “έσκασε”.  ::   ::  
Ηταν αυτός που διαφήμιζε τα tunnels και έχει και αρκετά link πάνω του

Ανεύρεση CF καρτούλας και ξαναστήσιμο από την αρχή.
Υπομονή 1-2 μέρες.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

αν στην CF κάρτα γίνονται εγγραφές, καλό είναι να αντικατασταθεί με σκληρό δίσκο. καλή δύναμη, αν κολλήσετε βάλτε φωνή.

----------


## jntou

ok Αλέξανδρε  ::

----------


## jntou

Μετά απο λίγη ανάπαυση στο PC πήρε μπροστά ο σκληρός δίσκος.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

σβήσιμο (το PC) άμεσα και μεταφορά σε νέο δίσκο !! 30-50 Ευρώ έχουν ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

psst

Metalab Μπορεί να μας βαλει Peer? Δεν μας βλέπω


```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.33.10      4  7347  114844  224377        0    0    0 01w2d11h        1
10.2.33.11      4  7347  114839  224036        0    0    0 01w3d00h        2
10.2.33.15      4  7347  283915  224369        0    0    0 01w6d07h      560
10.2.119.253    4  8039  234066  228126        0    0    0 01w2d11h      607
```

Θα μας βρει στην IP 10.17.122.149/30 με AS 3210

Ο Magathirios κατέβηκε το peer. 14% CCQ means your building must have moved. Στείλτε μου ένα PM Να το ανοίξω όταν σιάξει

----------


## NetTraptor

Link: aggelopoulos(#10366)
Link :: etros#6496 

Επίσης... ταράτσα. 18db Tx πλάκα με κάνετε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Link: viper7gr (#3451)

Αυτός όταν γυρίσει από Dubai να του το Ανοίξουμε.

----------


## geosid

και το λινκ sidis-TOP ενεργο μετα απο καιρο...

----------


## acoul

ανέβηκε και το λινκ με metalab <-- πρέπει να στέγνωσε το feeder/καλώδιο από μεριά TOP. ας έχουμε το νου μας όμως καλού κακού.

----------


## anka

Nice  ::  



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150] 
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5] 
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.17.122.149 
  5     6 ms     3 ms     3 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13] 

Trace complete
```

----------


## acoul

έπιασε καλοκαιρινή βροχούλα. για να δούμε πως θα πάει το λινκ top <--> metalab ...  ::

----------


## anka

> έπιασε καλοκαιρινή βροχούλα. για να δούμε πως θα πάει το λινκ top <--> metalab ...


Ήταν λίγη για να κάνει ζημιά. Όλα είναι εντάξει!!!  ::  


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150] 
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5] 
  4     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.17.122.149 
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13] 

Trace complete.
```

----------


## papashark

> έπιασε καλοκαιρινή βροχούλα. για να δούμε πως θα πάει το λινκ top <--> metalab ...


Πότε έβρεξε ??!?!?

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> έπιασε καλοκαιρινή βροχούλα. για να δούμε πως θα πάει το λινκ top <--> metalab ... 
> 
> 
> Πότε έβρεξε ??!?!?


κι όμως έβρεξε...

----------


## denlinux

στην στρατα μου......  ::

----------


## alfredos

Στο χώρο του ΤΕΙ, υπάρχει κάποιο εν ενεργεία AP που να είναι συνδεδεμένο με το AWMN;
Πλέον δεν δουλεύει μου φαίνετε..

----------


## NetTraptor

Γράφω εδώ γιατί εδώ είναι το μέρος για τα περί ασυρμάτων ζεύξεων του TOP. 

Gamer γκουχ δηλαδή Senius μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία. Έχω πρήξει τον Σίμο τόσο καιρό να φτιαχτούν τα λινκ αλλά τι να κάνει και αυτός ο χριστιανός μόνος του.
Το θέμα δεν είναι βέβαια να ανέβουν οι χίλιοι μύριοι πάνω στην ταράτσα του ΤΟΡ καθότι αυτό δεν είναι και κάτι που θα εξασφαλίσει αποτέλεσμα. Βλέπε βαβούρα, αποδιοργάνωση ζημιές και άλλα τέτοια. Αν πάτε στο ταρατσάκι για κανένα μπριζολάκι πέστε μου έρθω και εγώ. Άλλο όμως αυτό.
Το κυριότερο είναι ότι πρέπει να έρθετε σε συνεννόηση με τους απέναντι ώστε να φτιαχτούν οι ζεύξεις και από εκεί. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διάφορες επισκευές που πρέπει να γίνουν στον TOP αλλά αυτό δεν φτάνει.
Αυτά που δεν θα φτιαχτούν σε αυτή την φάση θα πρέπει να κατέβουν (μιας και δεν παίζουν εδώ και καιρό) και να δρομολογηθούν προς άλλους συνκομβούχους άμεσα. Αν δεν γίνει αυτό μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν και να υπάρξει μια σύμπτυξη και αναδιοργάνωση εξοπλισμού. Πολλά και χάλια ή down δεν έχουν νόημα. Με 4-5 λινκ της προκοπής, μια χαρά μπορούν να παίζουν όλα. Φυσικά έτσι ούτε χάος στην ταράτσα χρειάζεται να γίνεται και με ένα μηχάνημα ή 2-3 RB μια χαρά μπορείτε να δουλέψετε. 

Η κατάσταση σήμερα είναι όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω . Να δούμε πως θα είναι σε λίγο καιρό

*Router1*
Metalab – Router ερείπιο κλαδωμένο στα 36Mbit 
Senius – το μόνο με “Σήμα καμπάνα” 
1982 – DOWN
Katsaros – DOWN
Megathirios - DOWN

*Router2* 
Tenorism - DOWN
Aggelopoulos - UP Μεγάλο Τx σήμα μέτριο
MEW UP - Τέρμα Τx
Viper7gr - DOWN
Petros - DOWN 
Ithaca UP - Σήμα καλό έως μέτριο

*Router3*
1 link μόνο με Tolaras τερματικός κόμβος νομίζω – Σήμα καλό αλλά 2.9.27

Οργανωθείτε λοιπόν και βαλτέ μια φωνή πότε θέλετε να κατέβουμε να σας βοηθήσουμε. Τα καπάκια και ότι θέλετε από τον nvak μπορώ να πάω να τα πάρω εγώ μιας και είμαι κοντά.

----------


## ysam

> Senius – το μόνο με “Σήμα καμπάνα”


Πως γίνεται το "Σήμα καμπάνα" να είναι τελικά ένα λινκ τόσο χάλια βρε τενεκέ? Έλεος ξηλώστε τα όλα να τελειώνουμε. Επισκευή και πέταμα θέλουν. 




> traceroute -n 10.19.143.13
> traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 10.19.144.195 0.290 ms 0.223 ms 0.210 ms
> 2 10.19.144.253 1.410 ms 1.390 ms 1.343 ms
> 3 10.2.159.69 3.326 ms 3.304 ms 3.274 ms
> 4 10.2.159.74 5.896 ms 6.411 ms 6.389 ms
> 5 10.2.158.254 6.958 ms 6.949 ms 7.424 ms
> 6 * 10.2.173.110 2301.562 ms 2302.206 ms 2302.164 ms*
> 7 10.17.122.10 2302.151 ms * *
> 8 10.19.143.13 4.945 ms 4.668 ms 4.622 ms

----------


## ysam

Τραγική κατάσταση! 




> traceroute -n 10.19.143.13
> traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 10.19.144.195 0.278 ms 0.215 ms 0.169 ms
> 2 10.19.144.245 1.286 ms 1.277 ms 1.229 ms
> 3 10.34.65.66 3.424 ms 3.409 ms 3.382 ms
> 4 10.34.65.1 3.913 ms 3.902 ms 3.873 ms
> 5 10.2.32.65 5.680 ms 11.029 ms 12.941 ms
> 6 10.2.16.73 28.140 ms !N 45.757 ms !N 45.716 ms !N





> traceroute -n 10.19.143.13
> traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 10.19.144.195 0.250 ms 0.191 ms 0.175 ms
> 2 10.19.144.245 1.471 ms 1.403 ms 1.349 ms
> 3 10.34.65.66 3.458 ms 3.436 ms 3.417 ms
> 4 10.34.65.1 15.680 ms 15.661 ms 15.640 ms
> 5 10.2.32.65 85.496 ms 85.474 ms 85.459 ms
> 6 10.2.16.73 121.937 ms 122.174 ms 122.623 ms
> 7 10.34.61.201 83.841 ms 83.461 ms 83.386 ms
> ...


Τι κάνετε βρε εκεί στο olsrοπέδιο?

----------


## MAuVE

Το έργο το πρωτοείδαμε κατά τις πρώτες "ηρωικές" μέρες του δικτύου στο Ιδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού.

Στην συνέχεια, σ' επανάληψη, στο παράρτημα πολυμέσων της ΑΣΟΕ.

Στο ΕΜΠ το ΠαΠΕΙ και τον Δημόκριτο το παρασκήνιο ήταν διαφορετικό αλλά τ' αποτελέσματα τα ίδια.

Τώρα η "κατάρα" κτυπάει και το ΤΟΠ που ομολογουμένως άντεξε περισσότερο και από τον τελευταίο Μοικανό.

Στην λαική παράδοση όλα τα μεγάλα έργα για να μακροημερεύσουν έπρεπε πρώτα να "στοιχειώσουν" (γυοφύρι της Αρτας με την γυναίνα του πρωτομάστορα κ.λ.π)

Η προφανής αλληγορία του μύθου είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος που να νοιάζεται γι' αυτά.

Στην περίπτωση την δική μας κόμβος χωρίς κομβούχο από κάτω δεν μπορεί να μακροημερεύσει.

----------


## ysam

Νίκο κομβούχος υπάρχει και μάλιστα πολλοί. Πολλές φορές έχουμε ανέβει ταράτσα και συνέχεια ασχολούμαστε με το routing/hosting αλλά και άλλες υπηρεσίες του ίδιου του lab. Οι τρικλοποδιές έρχονται την μία από το Noc και την άλλη από τους απέναντι κομβούχους που πραγματικά δεν νοιάζονται για τα λινκ τους. Είναι κουραστικό να πρέπει να πείσεις τον απέναντι κομβούχο να κάνει κάτι για το λινκ του και αυτός η να απέχει η να σου λέει ότι φταίει το top. Μία φταίει το ένα μία το άλλο μία που κουραζόμαστε πλέον. Τώρα, εν έτη 2010, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε λύσεις για λίγο Internet feed μέσα από adsl ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχουμε οπτική ίνα.
Το wireless είναι για νά'ναι. Δεν ξέρω μόνος μου τα σκέφτομαι?

----------


## MAuVE

> Οι τρικλοποδιές έρχονται την μία από το Noc και την άλλη από τους απέναντι κομβούχους που πραγματικά δεν νοιάζονται για τα λινκ τους.


Για το πρώτο δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. 
Για το δεύτερο, γράψτε με στον κατάλογο των υποψηφίων "απέναντι κομβούχων" αν δεν ξανα-ανέβει κάποιο από τα ήδη πεσμένα λινκς.

----------


## NetTraptor

Thank you. Αν μπορέσει όλο αυτό να είναι στο χέρι μου (μας, σας, τους) σαφέστατα ένα IF δικό σου. Να παίξει και κανένα λινκ γιατί μπαφιάσαμε.

Next.

P.S. Αυτό το θέμα με του senius δεν ξέρω σε τι οφείλεται? Φύσαγε και πήγαιναν όλα βόλτα? Από top είναι από την άλλη είναι? Παρεμβολή? Σίγουρα αν και έχει καλό σήμα γενικά κάτι παίχτηκε.

----------


## ysam

Το έχω δει καιρό και το ξέρει και ο Σίμος. Όταν ανεβάζει λίγο traffic μετά ξεκινάει το +++++στο latency μέχρι που δεν πάει άλλο και μετά disconnect.. και φτου και από την αρχή.

----------


## cmos

Όπως έγραψα και εδώ http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=362...d=1#post532669 μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο θέμα της πρόσβασης στον κόμβο. Προφανώς το Σάββατο 10/4 είναι ιδανικό για όλους μας οπότε αφού το σιγουρέψω θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## marius

> Next..


 Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο IF από τον κόμβο 10814#schia, εάν υπάρξει ελεύθερο λινκ από τον ΤΟΡ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραία. Αν μπορειτε να έχετε και τα IF στραμμένα προς τα εκεί μέχρι τις 10/4 ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παιδιά το πιάτο που ήταν για τον Megathirio κοιτάει ακόμα εκεί? και αν ναι είναι σε AP mode? γιατι την Μ.Παρασκευή θα πάω εγώ εκεί να φτιάξουμε τπτ και αν είναι ενεργό από εσας να το φτιάξουμε τότε.

----------


## nkar

Κι εδω διαθεσιμο IF
Awmn-5013-test
Δεν ειναι ακριβως στην ευθεια του TOP αλλα λιγο πιο διπλα(ισως με πιανετε κι ετσι ομως).
Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον να το στριψω.

----------


## cmos

Nikifore.. το πιάτο λογικά κοιτάει ακόμα εκεί. Το γύρισα σε ap bridge 5380 συχνότητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα θα ενημερώσω τον Γιάννη να το κοιτάξει γιατί όταν έγραψες είχαμε φύγει τουλάχιστον εγώ. Ο κόμβος είναι up και πάλι και με 4 ενεργα links. Θα το δούμε και θα ενημερώσω. ευχαριστώ.
Tελικά με 2 πιάτα ακόμα που έχει πάνω free δεν πιάνει τον TOP, αύριο θα γυρίσει ένα πιάτο να κεντράρει γιατί είχαν γίνει κάποιες μετακομίσεις και τον χάσαμε.

----------


## MAuVE

Το τετραήμερο του Πάσχα το forum δεν έβγαινε ούτε ενσύρματα ούτε ασύρματα.

Γύρισα ένα πιάτο προς τα εκεί, αλλά δεν ανίχνευσα κανένα από τα υφιστάμενα λινκς του ΤΟΡ ώστε να κεντράρω.

Τελικά ρύθμισα το πιάτο βάσει ενός SSID "tei3" στους 5,2GHz.

Το SSID που έχω είναι: awmn-sw1iyf-top στους 5,32GHz

IPs για την απέναντι πλευρά: 10.2.8.163-173/255.255.255.240

Πόρτα του router μου 10.2.8.174

Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από ΤΟΡ το παίρνει κάποιος από την περιοχή της Νίκαιας.

----------


## ysam

Thanx Νίκο.. Απλά δεν υπήρχε ρεύμα.. Κλασικά.. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα βρεθεί κάτι για το link αυτό μιας και δεν βλέπω να ασχολούμαστε με το σημείο και πολύ ακόμα..

Δεν αξίζει τόση πολύ προσπάθεια...

----------


## speedemon

Καλησπερα παιδια (Μεγαθυριος εδω ) ... παλεψα και εγω τον σαββατο να κεντραρο με το λινκ μας (αλλα ο κομβος ηταν κατω ) θα κανω σκαναρισμα μεθαυριο γιαυτο θα παρακαλεσω να το εχετε σε AP οκ ... Καθηγητα θα σου ερθω και εκει για το εν συνεχεια κεντραρισμα ...

----------


## cmos

Καλημέρα,

Η Συνάντηση για το Σάββατο 10/4 ισχύει. Ορίζουμε από τώρα ώρα συνάντησης 12:00 την οποία θα επιβεβαιώσω με νέο post τη Παρασκευή αφού μιλήσω με τους φύλακες. Παρακαλούνται να παρεβρεθούν όλοι όσοι έχουν/είχαν διασύνδεση με TOP προκειμένου να φέρουμε τον κόμβο σε μια αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση με αξιόπιστα link.
Εννοείται πως είναι καλοδεχούμενοι και νέοι!

Θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον σε 9 feeder να αλλάξουμε καπάκι και να τα καθαρίσουμε αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό είναι εκεί πάνω καλό θα ήταν να αλλαχτούν μερικά..

Ότι μπορείτε να φέρετε καλό είναι! (feeder, καλώδια, connectors κτλ)

Όποιος θέλει περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορεί να μου στείλει pm ή να με πάρει τηλ (έπειτα από pm)

Ελπίζω να μαζευτούμε αρκετοί!

----------


## cmos

Λόγω του ότι η κατάσταση θα είναι δύσκολη, όποιος μπορεί να φέρει feeder για το link του και κανα κονέκτορα θα βοηθούσε πολύ!! 

Ποστάρετε όσοι νομίζετε ότι μπορείτε να φέρετε για να ξέρουμε τι θα μπορέσουμε να φτιάξουμε

Παρακαλω, επειδη δεν μπορουμε να ανεβαινουμε οτι ωρα ειναι στην ταρατσα του TOP να παρεβρεθείτε όλοι οσοι έχετε λινκ για τις τελικες εργασιες.

Αν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον τα πιάτα θα γυρίσουν σε νέους κόμβους

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! από τον Megathirio υπάρχουν 2 πιάτα με SSID ΤΟP-3210-search1 και 2 στις συχνότητες 5380 και 5385 αντίστοιχα σε AP mode για να δείτε αν τον πιάνετε. Δυστυχώς έχουν γίνει ανακατατάξεις στα πιάτα του και δεν γνωρίζω εγώ ποιό ήταν και που ακριβώς κοίταγε, οπότε με λιγη προσπάθεια και από τις 2 πλευρες πιστεύω να τα καταφέρουμε και πάλι!
Στον TOP το Σάββατο στις 13:30 θα είναι εκεί ο Senius, o nasos765 και o megathirios (speedemon), θα ήμουν και εγώ αλλά δυστυχώς δουλεύω και τα Σάββατα :: (((

----------


## speedemon

θα ειμαι εκει σιγουρα .... beware

σημειωνω οτι και το link εχει γινει connected με εμενα station και top ap στους 5380

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Θα κοιτάξω να είμαι εκεί, έχω να ανέβω σε αυτή την ταράτσα αρκετό καιρό. Χαίρομαι πάντως που συνεχίζεται η προσπάθεια. Θα κοιτάξω και από την μεριά της Καλλιθέας να βελτιωθούν κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Last calls ... οργανωθείτε αύριο έχει επιδρομή. Τι χρειαζόμαστε και τι λείπει?

----------


## cmos

Χρειαζόμαστε σίγουρα 3 minimum feeder. 9 Καπάκια. Λαστιχοταινεία,connectors, καμια cm9 just in case, εργαλεία και καλή καρδιά ...

Επίσης θα εκτιμηθούν προσφορές αγάπης για routerboards ικανά να σηκώσουν λίγο από το βάρος του κόμβου.

Το TOP χρειάζεται την αγάπη, συμπαράσταση και την έμπρακτη βοήθεια όλων μάς τούτες τις δύσκολες ώρες.  :: 

PS Μίλησα με το φυλάκειο σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι θα είναι ανοιχτά.

----------


## klarabel

Ειδα τις φωτο που βγάλατε σήμερα και μπράβο σε όσους πήγαν και βοήθησαν σήμερα στον Τοπ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο παιδιά καλή δουλειά κάνατε! και μπράβο και στον φίλο μου τον Γιάννη τον megathirio!

----------


## cmos

Και από μένα ένα μπράβο και ευχαριστώ σε όσους ήρθαν και βοήθησαν!!

O απολογισμός είνα ότιι αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχουν:

aggelopoulos - 10366
ithaca_ntrits - 9486
Petros - 6496
mew - 588 (μικροδιορθώσεις θέλει)

metalab - 73471
megathirios - 13133 (άξιος!!)
senius - 10636

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα επανέλθει και ο sidis που είναι κάτω αρκετό καιρό. 

Έπειτα θα προσπαθήσουμε βγάλουμε το link με MAuVE και nkar.(αν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμα)

----------


## klarabel

Tι έγινε πάλι σήμερα ? Γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση πάλι απο inet ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Έπειτα θα προσπαθήσουμε βγάλουμε το link με MAuVE και nkar.(αν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμα)


Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν πιάνω το λινκ σας με metalab.

Έχουμε απόκλιση μόνο 6,7 μοίρες. 

Κάτι έπρεπε να πιάνω, εκτός και αν το ΑΡ βρίσκεται στο metalab.

Kατά τις εργασίες του Σαββάτου κάνατε κάποιο scan;

----------


## NetTraptor

Γύρνα σε AP και στείλε μου τα στοιχεία να ψάξουμε.
Κατεβαίνουμε και μια εκ των ημερών και το μονιμοποιούμε.

----------


## marius

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο IF από τον κόμβο 10814#schia, εάν υπάρξει ελεύθερο λινκ από τον ΤΟΡ.


UP,εαν εχετε ακομα ελευθερο IF. 
Το εχω σε ΑΡ με ssid awmn-10814-top-search στους 5520.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

μπορεί κάποιος να τσεκάρει τον router με IP 10.17.122.165 ?
Δεν μου στέλνει τίποτα στο 10.17.122.166 από δρομολόγηση.

----------


## devilman

πινγ κανει κανονικά ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

καπιος μπερδεψε τα ΜΠΟΎΤΙΑ του! το ip αυτό ειναι στο λινκ με εμένα, οπότε κανονικά θα έπρεπε να βλέπει και την άλλη μεριά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάποιος θα σου έχει ρίξει το bgp. Πάλι καλά που εχεις βρει και πιάτο γυρισμένο σε σένα ακόμα.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Δουλεύει κανένα AP του κόμβου; Στο ΤΕΙ δεν εντοπίζω δίκτυο AWMN πουθενά... :/

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν εστιάσει καθόλου στο AP. Αν θες κανένα bb έχει άφθονα.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ποιός ασχολείται πλέον με τον κόμβο;;

----------


## NetTraptor

Σαν να ρωτάς ποιος πάει στο ΤΕΙ. Μπορώ να σε φέρω σε επικοινωνία αν θες.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ο jntou δεν ασχολείται;

----------


## senius

Γιάννη jntou, καλησπέρα.

Εύχομαι να βρίσκω όλη την ομάδα ... best και τοπ !!

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω, πως ήρθε η ώρα για νέο ταρατσοραντεβού, ώστε ο κόμβος TOP 3210 να επανέλθει όπως τον ήξερα και όπως τον γνώρισα.

Σήμερα συμβαίνει το εξής:


```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.2.164.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router1.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.priestrunner.awmn [10.2.173.118]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.42.87.186
  4     4 ms     5 ms     3 ms  10.2.86.241
  5     3 ms     5 ms     3 ms  router1.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.1]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.18.225.2
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     7 ms    17 ms    35 ms  gw-senius.anman.awmn [10.2.173.102]
  3    11 ms     9 ms     9 ms  10.17.131.203
  4    18 ms    70 ms    50 ms  10.17.131.222
  5    11 ms    19 ms    15 ms  10.38.126.101
  6    30 ms    15 ms    36 ms  10.38.126.110
  7    27 ms    15 ms     7 ms  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn [10.40.186.246]
  8    14 ms    17 ms    19 ms  petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.2]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.2.33.65
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς metalab 10.2.33.65 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.229]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-ttel.bella.awmn [10.34.64.242]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.2.33.65
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.2.44.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: masa.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.229]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  alix.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
  4     1 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.233]
  5     2 ms     3 ms     3 ms  masa.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.1]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

*Στον TOP #3210, ενεργά είναι μόνο δύο λινκ : senius και MEGATHIRIOS.*

Με τιμή και χαρά να σας οργανώσω την ταρατσοεργασία και την συνάντηση μια κι έξω, να ξανά ενεργοποιήσουμε τα ... χαμένα κι όχι μόνο.

Περιμένω το πράσινο φως.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Κώστας.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το project top είναι πολύ δουλειά χωρίς τελικά κανένα ενδιαφέρον από τα παιδιά από κάτω. Περίμενα τηλέφωνο από τον jntou για να αλλάξουμε τα πάντα σε RBs αλλά τελικά ούτε φωνή.
Όταν αποφασίσουν τι θέλουν να κάνουν με το project εδώ είμαστε. Να πάρω άλλη μια φορά τον jntou αλλά αν δεν έχουν υλικά, δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση, δεν έχουμε γενικά όρεξη, δεν έχουμε το ένα ή το άλλο .... δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά ούτε εγώ ούτε εσύ  ::  
Ευχαρίστως να σας βοηθήσω να φτιάξουμε όλο το routing από κάτω μιας και είναι ολίγον πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα με τα 2-3 subnet που παίζουν. Υπόψη ότι έχουμε 2 μηχανήματα από κάτω. Μην μας μείνουν στον αέρα.

----------


## senius

25/10/2010



> Ποιός ασχολείται πλέον με τον κόμβο;;


25/10/2010



> Σαν να ρωτάς ποιος πάει στο ΤΕΙ. Μπορώ να σε φέρω σε επικοινωνία αν θες.


29/10/2010



> Ο jntou δεν ασχολείται;





> Γιάννη jntou, καλησπέρα.
> 
> Εύχομαι να βρίσκω όλη την ομάδα ... best και τοπ !!
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω, πως ήρθε η ώρα για νέο ταρατσοραντεβού, ώστε ο κόμβος TOP 3210 να επανέλθει όπως τον ήξερα και όπως τον γνώρισα.
> 
> Σήμερα συμβαίνει το εξής:
> 
> 
> ...





> Το project top είναι πολύ δουλειά χωρίς τελικά κανένα ενδιαφέρον από τα παιδιά από κάτω. Περίμενα τηλέφωνο από τον jntou για να αλλάξουμε τα πάντα σε RBs αλλά τελικά ούτε φωνή.
> Όταν αποφασίσουν τι θέλουν να κάνουν με το project εδώ είμαστε. Να πάρω άλλη μια φορά τον jntou αλλά αν δεν έχουν υλικά, δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση, δεν έχουμε γενικά όρεξη, δεν έχουμε το ένα ή το άλλο .... δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά ούτε εγώ ούτε εσύ
> Ευχαρίστως να σας βοηθήσω να φτιάξουμε όλο το routing από κάτω μιας και είναι ολίγον πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα με τα 2-3 subnet που παίζουν. Υπόψη ότι έχουμε 2 μηχανήματα από κάτω. Μην μας μείνουν στον αέρα.


Καλό βράάάδυ σε ολους......απο μένα μετα απο τεράστιες προσπάθειες του ... χρόνου (αν δειτε)
Να μαστε καλά και καλή σαρακοστη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το ΤΕΙ και όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα περνάνε και αυτά την κρίση τους. To παλεύουμε όμως όσο γίνεται. Με το ζόρι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι αλλά όσο περνάει από το χέρι του καθενός ασχολούμαστε.

Θα ξαναπάρω τον jntou διότι πρέπει να πάμε από εκεί να κάνουμε κάποιες επισκευές. Αν θες να σε πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να έρθεις μαζί μου ευχαρίστως. Παρεμπιπτόντως αυτό το ΣΚ το VPN με Θεσσαλονίκη αποκαταστάθηκε αν και με πολύ χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες. Θα το φτιάξουμε και αυτό εν καιρό.

Θα σου στείλω PM

----------


## denlinux

αμα ειναι ευκολο πριν πατε στειλτε μου και μενα ανα pm ισως ειμαι στο ΤΕΙ

----------


## jntou

Πέδες πολύ καλημέρα σας.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα είχαμε πολλά προβλήματα (λίγο σοβαρές ασθένειες κλπ), περνάνε όμως.

Περιμένουμε λίγο να φτιάξει ο καιρός (δεν βοηθά και αυτός) και επανερχόμαστε. Υλικά υπάρχουν, ομάδα υπάρχει. 

Έχουν βρεθεί γύρο στους 15 φοιτητές που έχουν όρεξη για δουλειά και μάθηση, και περιμένουν έργο από εμάς, να τους δοθεί. Τους έχουμε διαθέσει το διπλανό δωμάτιο για free project. Τα router που έχουμε πάρει ( από ellak) θα τα οργανώσουμε, (θα χρειαστούμε και άλλα ακόμα), σκοπεύουμε να αρχίσουμε ξανά τις παρουσιάσεις κλπ κλπ.

Αυτά τα νεότερα από τον κόμβο του ΤΕΙ 
Με λίγα λόγια επανερχόμαστε δριμύτεροι γιατί όντος πέσαμε λίγο (μάλλον αρκετά)

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάρα πολύ καλά νέα! Όποτε είσαστε έτοιμοι ξεκινάμε!  ::

----------


## senius

jntou & NetTraptor, έχετε pm.!

----------


## klarabel

Χθές έγινe connect και το λίνκ του megathirios στον Τοp, αλλά επειδή χάθηκε το configuration & to backup ήταν παλιό αρκετά, δεν ξέρουμε το subnet του link για να ρουτάρουν οι κόμβοι, και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει και κάποιο account για να το δούμε. \
So stay just connected ......!

----------


## NetTraptor

IP σου 10.67.173.194/30

BGP peer
10.67.173.193
AS 3210

----------


## klarabel

Thanx. Now is routing.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πρέπει να έχουν νεράκι και οι 2 μεριές

----------


## klarabel

Νεράκι - Ουζάκι δεν ξέρω, σίγουρα όμως έπαιζε ccq 100/100 και θέλουν ένα κοίταγμα καλώδια, connectors και feeder.
Ειδικά μετά τους τελευταίους αέρηδες. Σίγουρα όμως απο την πλευρά του megathirios θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα.
Εχει ένα θέμα με τα feeder που είναι τα περισσότερα πρεσαριστά ( και με αρκετές ρωγμές στα καπάκια ).

----------


## NetTraptor

δώσε τους coca cola. Τους πάτους από τα μπουκάλια για την ακρίβεια  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Ο Κόμβος top #3210 τελικά ισχύει?
Γιάννη jntou, σε παίρνω τηλέφωνο ενάμιση μήνα τώρα και δεν απαντάς.....

----------


## denlinux

ειχε ενα σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας

----------


## speedemon

εχω αλλαξει την συχνοτητα εκπομπης στους 5600 καθαρα για να ειναι ο κομβος προβλεπομενος στην γκαμα συχνοτητων που μας επιτρεπεται .... παρακαλω ας ερθει σε επαφη καποιος μαζι μου για να επαναλειτουργισει το λινκ

----------


## jntou

A4.jpg

----------


## senius

Μαστορα jntou , πάλι ο Κωστάκης καθάρισε σήμερα ε?

----------


## senius

Αύριο Κυριακή 15-12-2013, μετά τις 12.00 το πρωί, παρέα με τους jntou & MEW, θα γίνουν εργασίες βελτιστοποίησης στον κόμβο TOP (#3210)
Με τα μποφόρ, είχε κάτι θεματάκια στήριξης στον πύργο η extra σωλήνα που φιλοξενούσε τα πιάτα, και θα τα μαζέψουμε όλα.
Γιάννη MEGATHIRIΕ, γυρνα σε AP, να σε σκανάρουμε.

----------


## speedemon

εγινε φιλε senius .. .ευχαριστω..

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος είναι UP .!!!
Ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα τον Χάρη MEW, για τις ταρζανιές του.
Το 'χει ο άνθρωπος. !

Top #3210 15-12-2013_1.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_2.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_3.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_4.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_5.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_6.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_7.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_8.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_9.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_10.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_11.JPG Top #3210 15-12-2013_12.jpg Top #3210 15-12-2013_13.jpg Top #3210 15-12-2013_14.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9474615&type=1

----------


## speedemon

συγχαρητηρια παιδια ... μπραβο σας ... ( του κουτιου και παλι )  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Επιτέλους βλέπω τον server πάλι! Μπορούμε να πάρουμε και ένα backup!!! Εύγε!

----------


## ipduh

πόσα μέτρα είναι αυτός ο πύργος;

----------


## senius

Ο Top 3210 είναι εκτός ρουτινκ .

Έχω στείλει μήνυμα στους διαχειριστές του top εδώ κι ένα μήνα, παίρνω τηλέφωνο στα κινητά τους αλλα .... δεν....

Ας επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου, ώστε να επαναφέρουμε το ρουτινκ και τις ρυθμίσεις.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

Αποκαταστάθηκε.
Ευχαριστώ τον jntou.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Στον κόμβο TOP (#3210), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν, με το κόμβο FC (#18780) Μοσχάτο. 

Ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------

